# KeebsMudfest Driveler, part 2.......#111



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

Music coming up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bam.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

9 mo days woot woot


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

Crickett, hows the bumps today?


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett, hows the bumps today?



that seems like an odd question............


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

headin out to Boca Raton here shortly


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> headin out to Boca Raton here shortly


Whatch goin' there fer?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> that seems like an odd question............



you need to start back reading redirte


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> that seems like an odd question............



odd and kind of personal......he should have sent a PM


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Whatch goin' there fer?



business meeting.........but i'm gonna cut out early and do a little fishing


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett, hows the bumps today?



I hurt!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> odd and kind of personal......he should have sent a PM



  dear lawd


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

hashtag re-durt is a business man


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dear lawd



it's ok lil fella.......as long as you learned from it


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hashtag re-durt is a business man



......don't I seem like one?..........


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett, hows the bumps today?





Crickett said:


> I hurt!



seems even more odd now..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it's ok lil fella.......as long as you learned from it



 x2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

that sweet little lady fell and had a boo boo and redirt and hdm03- arent showing any sympathy.
redurt and hdm03- both lose 75 cool points for being inconsiderate and meany heads


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> business meeting.........but i'm gonna cut out early and do a little fishing



Dang, I knew i should of been a business man I could be fishing in South Fl.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dang, I knew i should of been a business man I could be fishing in South Fl.



Don't beat yourself up; you are an excellent t-shirt and paint seller person!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that sweet little lady fell and had a boo boo and redirt and hdm03- arent showing any sympathy.
> redurt and hdm03- both lose 75 cool points for being inconsiderate and meany heads



She cant walk a flight of stairs reminds me of a bigfoot story

Sorry Cricket , hope you ok, that was a inside joke tween me and Leroy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She cant walk a flight of stairs reminds me of a bigfoot story
> 
> Sorry Cricket , hope you ok, that was a inside joke tween me and Leroy.


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Don't beat yourself up; you are an excellent t-shirt and paint seller person!



mud?....I need some prices on paint...I wish I knew you sold paint, I would have been buying it from you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Don't beat yourself up; you are an excellent t-shirt and paint seller person!



he is a great salesman.  He sold me a pink and camo tube top and doesnt have them in stock.  Told me they would be on backorder for 8 months.  I ordered 2 cases of small.  Ill be bring the muffins to KMF


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud?....I need some prices on paint...I wish I knew you sold paint, I would have been buying it from you.



Sorry dont sell paint, i could hook you up on a mud truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Good God O'Mighty!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good God O'Mighty!



A hotty?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good God O'Mighty!



Where?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry dont sell paint, i could hook you up on a mud truck.



you said yesterday you sell clear and red paint.  I member cause I wanted plaid.  You dont stock it and it made me very angry


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you said yesterday you sell clear and red paint.  I member cause I wanted plaid.  You dont stock it and it made me very angry



I had it, just not right now, i'm going into the business area.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I had it, just not right now, i'm going into the business area.



I know this guy that ight would be your business partner..  Hes pretty dumb, ugly and broke but trustworthy... ish


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't even think I'll tell this'un!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good God O'Mighty!



Looks like someone liked my picture i just sent them


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't even think I'll tell this'un!



 thats no fun jeff fa fa.  You cant do dat to us


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Talk about CRAZY!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2014)

Raining in Charleston.  Had some awesome food last night! ! Shrimp grits with sausage, peppers and onions.


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Talk about CRAZY!



hdm03?......strang?......HFG?.........mud?

choose one...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Man....I sure did work up an appetite!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Man....I sure did work up an appetite!



must not reply to this post........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining in Charleston.  Had some awesome food last night! ! Shrimp grits with sausage, peppers and onions.



Hows that purdy wife doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining in Charleston.  Had some awesome food last night! ! Shrimp grits with sausage, peppers and onions.



Cravin flung!  Tell Miz Dawn Happy Anniversary and Hi from me and da Jag! 



rydert said:


> hdm03?......strang?......HFG?.........mud?
> 
> choose one...



D. All of the above


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't even think I'll tell this'un!


 now ya gotta!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining in Charleston.  Had some awesome food last night! ! Shrimp grits with sausage, peppers and onions.


 Tell Dawn I said "Heeeyyyyyy"!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

bout time for runch


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> must not reply to this post........



You know how it is when ya twerkin it, bruh!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

boy do i ever


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining in Charleston.  Had some awesome food last night! ! Shrimp grits with sausage, peppers and onions.



Where'd ya eat






Cheif sounds like he's up to no good.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

mudpainter101?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

guess not


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

wonder if quack is going to the beach...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

turkey tacos for lunch today....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Talk about CRAZY!


Spit it out


rydert said:


> hdm03?......strang?......HFG?.........mud?
> 
> choose one...


 Hey.. wait a min.


Keebs said:


> now ya gotta!
> 
> Tell Dawn I said "Heeeyyyyyy"!



I think Jeff pullin our leg.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

jeff is pulling our finger


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

recon mupainter didnt like my business offer.  makes me very angry


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon mupainter didnt like my business offer.  makes me very angry



Dont be angry. I aint in the bus. yet but i'm workin on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Ahhhh....it was nuttin, yall just fuhgidaboudit.


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

mudpainter.............that made me giggle..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon mupainter didnt like my business offer.  makes me very angry





mudracing101 said:


> Dont be angry. I aint in the bus. yet but i'm workin on it.



I don't think mupainter is a very good name for your company Mud. Juss sayin. 
I also think you might wanted to put some extra thought into your partner. He seems aweful NEEDY.  Juss sayin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't think mupainter is a very good name for your company Mud. Juss sayin.
> I also think you might wanted to put some extra thought into your partner. He seems aweful NEEDY.  Juss sayin.



You right new line of work coming up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Chikin salad sammiches and chips!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You right new line of work coming up.


Dead Soldier connoisseur?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't think mupainter is a very good name for your company Mud. Juss sayin.
> I also think you might wanted to put some extra thought into your partner. He seems aweful NEEDY.  Juss sayin.



That wasnt very nice  of you maam. -100 cool points for you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

oh, and mrs H


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You right new line of work coming up.



mud gonna be a kang impersonator


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, mrs. hornet22+



rott rooe raggy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chikin salad sammiches and chips!


Palmetto cheese sammich and chips here. 


Keebs said:


> Dead Soldier connoisseur?


THAT'S IT! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> That wasnt very nice  of you maam. -100 cool points for you





havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, and mrs H



-150 points for you. AND, you betta run. 

While I'm eatin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Havin fun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Palmetto cheese sammich and chips here.
> 
> THAT'S IT!
> 
> ...


Thank goodness I have a stockpile of cool points


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Palmetto cheese sammich and chips here.
> 
> THAT'S IT!


   

Dug in the freezer, came up wiff:
Ham, broccoli casserole, peas & beans........... yeah, it's good!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

as of right now keebs is winning for the best lunch meal
mud will be along later talking bout lobster tail etc etc etc and homemade red velvet cake or something and make us all jealous


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

gizzards and fries.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Havin fun




Obvious?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> as of right now keebs is winning for the best lunch meal
> mud will be along later talking bout lobster tail etc etc etc and homemade red velvet cake or something and make us all jealous


Nope. Rydert just came in and took 1st place. 


rydert said:


> gizzards and fries.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> gizzards and fries.................



Hi dert!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> as of right now keebs is winning for the best lunch meal
> mud will be along later talking bout lobster tail etc etc etc and homemade red velvet cake or something and make us all jealous


yeah, he usually does.............


rydert said:


> gizzards and fries.................


WINNER!!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. Rydert just came in and took 1st place.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> gizzards and fries.................


EWWWWW YUCK NATTY


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. Rydert just came in and took 1st place.



read the above...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Gittin nappy headed already!


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi dert!



Chief O


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> Chief O



Go ahead, say it! 




 X2


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

<hdm03>


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

i didn't know ri-dirt's son was a member on this forum.........newdirt and he is looking for a job


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey​


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i didn't know ri-dirt's son was a member on this forum.........newdirt and he is looking for a job



Since ri dirt wont hire him he cant be very productive


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert+plow=newdirt


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> <hdm03>





Jeff C. said:


> Hey​


 what ya trying to do/say there, Chief Jeff fa fa?
</hdm03>


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i didn't know ri-dirt's son was a member on this forum.........newdirt and he is looking for a job





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Since ri dirt wont hire him he cant be very productive





Jeff C. said:


> rydert+plow=newdirt





idjits..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what ya trying to do/say there, Chief Jeff fa fa?



I wasn't tryin.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

newdirt must not have the mad business man skillz like his old man does


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 didn git it!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

git what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> git what?



it... duh


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Gotta fly into Chicago Sunday evenin, gonna be -20* with snow and high winds. Then got to Detroit Monday night to work there Tuesday 

Triple


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

your arms are going to get tired........and cold


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

Forgot I was still logged in here!  I got side tracked!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta fly into Chicago Sunday evenin, gonna be -20* with snow and high winds. Then got to Detroit Monday night to work there Tuesday
> 
> Triple


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Forgot I was still logged in here!  I got side tracked!


concussions can cause that............ you didn't hit your head did you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Forgot I was still logged in here!  I got side tracked!



did you bump your mellon on that fall??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

Leroy?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did you bump your mellon on that fall??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

share what?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta fly into Chicago Sunday evenin, gonna be -20* with snow and high winds. Then got to Detroit Monday night to work there Tuesday
> 
> Triple



Quadruple 
One good thing bout Shicargo. They gots them sky tunnels you can walk in and never have to be outside. They keep them things WARM too. But still


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did you bump your mellon on that fall??



another odd question


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Nap time! Woke up @ 4:30 dis moanin, went back to sleep til 5:30.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

SOO LMS called me earlier to ask if I was ok.  She informed me that last night she woke up in tears and couldnt quit crying.  She had dream that I had passed.  I thought aww that is so sweet she was upset over a dream...

































Then I realized she was upset that she isnt able to collect on my life insurance policy yet..


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> that seems like an odd question............







hdm03 said:


> odd and kind of personal......he should have sent a PM



No No:



rydert said:


> seems even more odd now..............







havin_fun_huntin said:


> that sweet little lady fell and had a boo boo and redirt and hdm03- arent showing any sympathy.
> redurt and hdm03- both lose 75 cool points for being inconsiderate and meany heads



Thank you..........








Suck up!  



mudracing101 said:


> She cant walk a flight of stairs reminds me of a bigfoot story
> 
> Sorry Cricket , hope you ok, that was a inside joke tween me and Leroy.



I'm alright! Juss sore! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining in Charleston.  Had some awesome food last night! ! Shrimp grits with sausage, peppers and onions.



Happy anniversary to y'all! 



Keebs said:


> concussions can cause that............ you didn't hit your head did you?




No but I landed flat on my back against the steps! Think I've bruised some ribs! 



Keebs said:


> Hey Leroy, you got something to share?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did you bump your mellon on that fall??



no comment


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> SOO LMS called me earlier to ask if I was ok.  She informed me that last night she woke up in tears and couldnt quit crying.  She had dream that I had passed.  I thought aww that is so sweet she was upset over a dream...
> 
> 
> 
> Then I realized she was upset that she isnt able to collect on my life insurance policy _*yet.*_.


being the operative word here............... 


Crickett said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Go ahead, say it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



last time I said "it" I gots in major trouble..BIG TIME and the hole dribler thread got deleted

now I generally read back some before making a comment....generally


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> being the operative word here...............



I learnt it from you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> last time I said "it" I gots in major trouble..BIG TIME and the hole dribler thread got deleted
> 
> now I generally read back some before making a comment....generally



idk what it is but i hope you never say it again.  I dont care if you get in trouble I just enjoy the doggy avatar


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

mudpreneur must took a little nappsy after lunch


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

Well reckon I'll leave too! Gotta run into town! Bye y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dead Soldier connoisseur?






havin_fun_huntin said:


> as of right now keebs is winning for the best lunch meal
> mud will be along later talking bout lobster tail etc etc etc and homemade red velvet cake or something and make us all jealous


You were close. I had jumbo crunchy fried shrimp and tarter sauce, blackened grilled fish, baked tater and some frenchy fries.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> EWWWWW YUCK NATTY
> 
> 
> read the above...


x2 Ewwwwww yuck.


rydert said:


> idjits..............


While they all worried bout your boy new dirt, tell Mrs. Dirt Mud said HI



Jeff C. said:


> Gotta fly into Chicago Sunday evenin, gonna be -20* with snow and high winds. Then got to Detroit Monday night to work there Tuesday
> 
> Triple


That sucks but i am jealous you get to go see all kind of new places. Need an assistant??



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quadruple
> One good thing bout Shicargo. They gots them sky tunnels you can walk in and never have to be outside. They keep them things WARM too. But still


Sky tunnels??? Really?????????????


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mudpreneur must took a little nappsy after lunch



After driving to lunch i need to go get my helmet, bout had two bad wrecks. My truck must be invisible.


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



hay KyDawg..................that goat bacon was awesome......


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Hey Ky.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Well reckon I'll leave too! Gotta run into town! Bye y'all!



Bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay KyDawg..................that goat bacon was awesome......



Goat Bacon, Goat cheese, goat taco's , mmmmmm.. good stuff.


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> While they all worried bout your boy new dirt, tell Mrs. Dirt Mud said HI


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

chicken bacon was purt goot too, 2, two, to, tu-tu


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I learnt it from you!





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


>



tell her i said hey too


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> chicken bacon was purt goot too, 2, two, to, tu-tu



Have you tried Ky's Emu sammwich wif a big slice of tomater on it , talk about good


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tell her i said hey too



 No Dirt tell her i said Hey. Get Boom boom.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

Tell her i said "what sup"


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tell her i said hey too





she don't like idjits......


wait,...neva mind......





 x's 2


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Have you tried Ky's Emu sammwich wif a big slice of tomater on it , talk about good



KyDawg got Emu's..........he been holding out on us......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> she don't like idjits......
> 
> 
> wait,...neva mind......
> ...





ignore mud Ill just tell his wifey on him


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

snitches get stitches


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Where'd everybody go?


I'z here, there and erywhere. 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.





mudracing101 said:


> You were close. I had jumbo crunchy fried shrimp and tarter sauce, blackened grilled fish, baked tater and some frenchy fries.
> 
> x2 Ewwwwww yuck.
> While they all worried bout your boy new dirt, tell Mrs. Dirt Mud said HI
> ...



Google Chicago pedway.  Had to stay there a few days and only stepped outside to get in the limo and go to dinner at night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> KyDawg got Emu's..........he been holding out on us......


He's had Emu's you need to read back more.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> ignore mud Ill just tell his wifey on him



Man code 54 ya dummy  Thats bad voo doo.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

update: mattech and MrsH be ballin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> snitches get stitches


Thats right 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z here, there and erywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me go google


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He's had Emu's you need to read back more.
> 
> 
> Man code 54 ya dummy  Thats bad voo doo.



sorry, I lost my copy.  Would you please wipe the dust off your and allow me to read over the rules again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

The eagles done left da baby all alone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The eagles done left da baby all alone.



Aint no sky tunnels


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The eagles done left da baby all alone.



 page wont load!


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry, I lost my copy.  Would you please wipe the dust off your and allow me to read over the rules again



ouch...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> ouch...........



I know. I was hoping for an epic come back from mud.  His lack of or delayed reply is upsetting at best


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

update:  the eagle has landed


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint no sky tunnels



wouldn't a sky tunnel be considered an oxymoron.....?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint no sky tunnels



Well, they sho aint underground.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, Keebs+, mrs. hornet22+, KyDawg+, rydert+

lurkers


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2014)

Yall gonna have the Kentucky Livestock Authority on my back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall gonna have the Kentucky Livestock Authority on my back.



this is a Georgia based forum sir. You should be fine.  Thanks for the emu burgers,  mud gave me a couple they was great


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

keebS?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

ok now keebs?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

This was an interesting thread........

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=717147&highlight=


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> This was an interesting thread........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=717147&highlight=



dat boy be bucking da system


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

hfh = rebel


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = rebel



hdm03+ gets add 50 col points for reminding me of that thread


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

HEY WAIT!!!! DELETE THAT!!! LMS reads the driveler everynight. 

Crap imma be in trouble


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ignore mud Ill just tell his wifey on him





mudracing101 said:


> Man code 54 ya dummy  Thats bad voo doo.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry, I lost my copy.  Would you please wipe the dust off your and allow me to read over the rules again





havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEY WAIT!!!! DELETE THAT!!! LMS reads the driveler everynight.
> 
> Crap imma be in trouble


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

As bama would say, "yawn, scratch, smack, smack."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

welcome back Jeff


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> This was an interesting thread........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=717147&highlight=




You ever read an old post of yours, and think... Good lord was I high when I typed that.


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> You ever read an old post of yours, and think... Good lord was I high when I typed that.



quite often


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> You ever read an old post of yours, and think... Good lord was I high when I typed that.



Never.........


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

Holy cow!!! What's with all the chat threads???


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> You ever read an old post of yours, and think... Good lord was I high when I typed that.



Nope, not at all , why


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Holy cow!!! What's with all the chat threads???



Leroy just wants someone to chat with; that's all


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Leroy just wants someone to chat with; that's all


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Chat open....


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

i love to chat


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Hellooooo there!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i love to chat



Apparently so did leroy but nobody seemed to like him.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hellooooo there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



I fell down a couple steps going out into my garage a couple of yrs ago. Luckily, I just slammed into the side of MizT's car!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I fell down a couple steps going out into my garage a couple of yrs ago. Luckily, I just slammed into the side of MizT's car!



Jeff C go boom boom BAM!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff C go boom boom BAM!!!!



Don't know how, but I came out unscathed......think I became immune to it.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I fell down a couple steps going out into my garage a couple of yrs ago. Luckily, I just slammed into the side of MizT's car!



 Ouch! 

At least my steps are carpeted but it stop don't socks from sliding.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2014)

String, did you know you could ghost load your gun?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Never.........



Really


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

im cpnfused and sleepy..


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

I fell down once.............


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> String, did you know you could ghost load your gun?



never done it...... not even once......


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> I fell down once.............



Are you ok big guy?


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

I skint my knee......


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> I skint my knee......



Which Juan one won?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> I fell down once.............



That aint nuttin, I fell up once........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> I skint my knee......



glad you didnt hit your head..  woulda hurt your poor floor..


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> glad you didnt hit your head..  woulda hurt your poor floor..



mean PM sent.............


I'm out  of here.........Boca Raton is calling and I gotta answer


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebS?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok now keebs?





Jeff C. said:


> That aint nuttin, I fell up once........


 I've done that before too!


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Which Juan one won?



write,rite,right,wright.........


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't fall down whilst you fishing rydert.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> mean PM sent.............
> 
> 
> I'm out  of here.........Boca Raton is calling and I gotta answer



if that was a mean pm id love to see a nice pm. 

Have fun rydert


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> mean PM sent.............
> 
> 
> I'm out  of here.........Boca Raton is calling and I gotta answer



Take care dert...safe travels!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

They took over my computer at work. I couldn't talk to ya'll or watch my eagles or nupin.

Now I'm home and i gotta work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I've done that before too!



I was always light on my feet!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> mean PM sent.............
> 
> 
> I'm out  of here.........Boca Raton is calling and I gotta answer



Safe travels dert. Have fun fishin.  (wish it was me)


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

don't get kilt ru-durt


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They took over my computer at work. I couldn't talk to ya'll or watch my eagles or nupin.
> 
> Now I'm home and i gotta work.


That sucks when they do that.



rydert said:


> mean PM sent.............
> 
> 
> I'm out  of here.........Boca Raton is calling and I gotta answer


Bye Dirt , call if ya need anything.



hdm03 said:


> don't get kilt ru-durt


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gettin Close Keebs . i'm gonna lock up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin Close Keebs . i'm gonna lock up.



Later Mudro!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2014)

Boca rayon sounds fun


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bye!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

sounds tasty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

mud always leaves early lucky guy


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

crap; thought mudpainter101 was done gone


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

rhbama just friended me on myspace


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin Close Keebs . i'm gonna lock up.


 Later Folks............. see ya Leroy!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

see ya in the chat room leroy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap; thought mudpainter101 was done gone



mud be a sneeky lil fella


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Later Folks............. see ya Leroy!



Bye!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Later Folks............. see ya Leroy!



Later Keebsy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

deuces folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2014)

Over the hump and headed for the weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Over the hump and headed for the weekend.



Yessir!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You were close. I had jumbo crunchy fried shrimp and tarter sauce, blackened grilled fish, baked tater and some frenchy fries.
> 
> x2 Ewwwwww yuck.
> While they all worried bout your boy new dirt, tell Mrs. Dirt Mud said HI
> ...



Must be that clear paint


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEY WAIT!!!! DELETE THAT!!! LMS reads the driveler everynight.
> 
> Crap imma be in trouble



Yes captain fruit loop you are in trouble


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 26, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Yes captain fruit loop you are in trouble




Well hello there miss sunshine


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 26, 2014)

Good evening to you too sir


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Is it safer over here?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 26, 2014)

Anybody seen Nic?
I was readin a thread on grass clippings and Nic put it all in perspective with a story about cotton rats.

It's raining and in a down mood. Nic can come by and say a few things that assure me that only the city parts of the world are the crazy ones.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 26, 2014)

Safe so far from what I can tell


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Anybody seen Nic?
> I was readin a thread on grass clippings and Nic put it all in perspective with a story about cotton rats.
> 
> It's raining and in a down mood. Nic can come by and say a few things that assure me that only the city parts of the world are the crazy ones.



I think he's gone swampin' at the moment.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 26, 2014)

His way of expressing things reminded me of my great aunt. In her 80s she told me a story about her neighbor who was buildin a fence. the neighbor went on about wanting square posts not round. My sweet aunt told her in order for square posts to stay firm in the ground she needed a square post hole digger.

When the neighbor got back from the hardware store she didn't look over towards my aunt on her front porch.

My aunt just continued to pick peanuts off the vines and said,

Some people have no sense of humor!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> This was an interesting thread........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=717147&highlight=





havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEY WAIT!!!! DELETE THAT!!! LMS reads the driveler everynight.
> 
> Crap imma be in trouble





little miss sunshine said:


> Good evening to you too sir



Looks like hdm03 has been digging up bones today!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2014)

Do believe the calendar says Thirstday so I am going to pour a cup or three


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 27, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you drivelers.

Gobblin, pass me a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning as I need them to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  So far, I have read the newspaper, ate some breakfast, and washed a load of laundry and have them in the dryer.  Got a doctor's appointment at 8:30 am this morning as well.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Hope all goes well at the docs EE 444

Morning everyone


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

Good morning 

Capt. Fruit Loop


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

Mornin kids!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

Just got a call from MizT, she's got a flat tire on her car in the parking lot at work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do believe the calendar says Thirstday so I am going to pour a cup or three





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you drivelers.
> 
> Gobblin, pass me a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning as I need them to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  So far, I have read the newspaper, ate some breakfast, and washed a load of laundry and have them in the dryer.  Got a doctor's appointment at 8:30 am this morning as well.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids!



Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mud + Hfh + Jeffc = A King, a captain and a chief


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mornin







my smiley aint workin.  I hate when "THEY" work on my puter.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

merning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> merning



  im very angry with you.  get outta here


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello drivellers...... How ya'll is?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Yes captain fruit loop you are in trouble



THAT is *sig-line worthy* right there folks!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning everyone


 you got so busted!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids!


 Hiya Chief Jeff fa fa!


Jeff C. said:


> Just got a call from MizT, she's got a flat tire on her car in the parking lot at work.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im very angry with you.  get outta here



what's da matta; havin_fun_cryin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Morning


stringmusic said:


>





hdm03 said:


> merning





blood on the ground said:


> Hello drivellers...... How ya'll is?





Keebs said:


> THAT is *sig-line worthy* right there folks!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 No love for Mud this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mud + Hfh + Jeffc = A King, a captain and a chief



  



Keebs said:


> THAT is *sig-line worthy* right there folks!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Helloooooo Dahling!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Helloooooo Dahling!



Chief= pit crew tire changer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

keyboard fixxed and cleaned  yay


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keyboard fixxed and cleaned  yay



You so lucky my horn wont work, i been by your place 3 times now


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keyboard fixxed and cleaned  yay



Spill your coffee in it again


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No love for Mud this morning


sowwy, didn't realize I had left you out......... I was too busy at LeRoy getting busted!


Jeff C. said:


> Helloooooo Dahling!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> keyboard fixxed and cleaned  yay





mudracing101 said:


> Spill your coffee in it again


 at least it weren't a chocolate martini!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sowwy, didn't realize I had left you out......... I was too busy at LeRoy getting busted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that was funny ole Captain getting busted out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You so lucky my horn wont work, i been by your place 3 times now



 cant stop??
Nah just dirty


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

po lil fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

yall just dont know.. LMS is really the fruit loop captain.. she should have known not to open that can of worms but ill let it go..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cant stop??
> Nah just dirty



Nah, i was going to just blow the horn till you got up and came out to see what was going on and then i was going to speed off laughing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall just dont know.. LMS is really the fruit loop captain.. she should have known not to open that can of worms but ill let it go..



Ok captain


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bam!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

LOL I would have had a few choice words about someone sitting in the parking lot blowing the horn...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Then open the door yelling, see its you bust out laughing and give you a california howdy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chief= pit crew tire changer



I'm gonna take a plug kit and an air tank to see if I can't fix it on the spot, hopefully.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah that was funny ole Captain getting busted out.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall just dont know.. LMS is really the fruit loop captain.. she should have known not to open that can of worms but ill let it go..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna take a plug kit and an air tank to see if I can't fix it on the spot, hopefully.



Good luck, i gotta go to work y'all , later


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

captain fruit loop makes me giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

toot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good luck, i gotta go to work y'all , later



Me too....BBL!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good luck, i gotta go to work y'all , later


me too............... 


hdm03 said:


> captain fruit loop makes me giggle


 me too..............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:


............  


Jeff C. said:


> Me too....BBL!


 me too...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

LM booboo head done used my own saying against me.. -5000 cool points for her
 -200 for everyone who likes it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

take away points and everyone leaves :


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

h_f_h what did you have for lunch today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> h_f_h what did you have for lunch today?



Aww man, LMS tossed some tater tots, some cheese, and some chicken in the croc pot over night.  Turned out pretty good. needed a good stir and a little water during the night tho.

Thanks for asking


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LM booboo head done used my own saying against me.. -5000 cool points for her
> -200 for everyone who likes it





havin_fun_huntin said:


> take away points and everyone leaves :





havin_fun_huntin said:


> h_f_h what did you have for lunch today?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aww man, LMS tossed some tater tots, some cheese, and some chicken in the croc pot over night.  Turned out pretty good. needed a good stir and a little water during the night tho.
> 
> Thanks for asking


bless your heart, you look like some of the old night time crew, talking to yourself like this!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aww man, LMS tossed some tater tots, some cheese, and some chicken in the croc pot over night.  Turned out pretty good. needed a good stir and a little water during the night tho.
> 
> Thanks for asking



Man, that sounds good.  Bet it would have been even better with some bacon bits tossed in there with it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am so excited that I might wet my drawers !!!

Check this thread and found our WHY !!!     


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8527458#post8527458


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, that sounds good.  Bet it would have been even better with some bacon bits tossed in there with it.



She normally puts some bacon bits in there.  It makes a big difference but she had forgot to buy bacon bits.   Weve been married 5 years and shes made a grocery list once.  Oh well.  It was good and filling


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless your, you look like some of the old night time crew, talking to yourself like this!



Oh, hey keebsy.  i was so busy ttalking to HFH that I didnt see you there.   For the record HFH is an awesome guy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

EE 444 gonna go watch folks chase after a white ball all day 

Hope you enjoy your day EE


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 27, 2014)

Peek A boo.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, hey keebsy.  i was so busy ttalking to HFH that I didnt see you there.   For the record HFH is an awesome guy.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Peek A boo.


quit sneakin in like that!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> h_f_h what did you have for lunch today?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aww man, LMS tossed some tater tots, some cheese, and some chicken in the croc pot over night.  Turned out pretty good. needed a good stir and a little water during the night tho.
> 
> Thanks for asking


If I was you I'm not so sure that would eat anything that she prepared for you yesterday................Might would have been safer to eat out today.........Just sayin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


 Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 27, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am so excited that I might wet my drawers !!!
> 
> Check this thread and found our WHY !!!
> 
> ...



 That's awesome! My 7 year old son would love to go there someday too! He loves golf!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey charlie; happy birthday!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If I was you I'm not so sure that would eat anything that she prepared for you yesterday................Might would have been safer to eat out today.........Just sayin



didnt think about that.  If i get to feeling sick ill let you all know.  If I dont return for a couple days after thatt please report this to the proper people


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If I was you I'm not so sure that would eat anything that she prepared for you yesterday................Might would have been safer to eat out today.........Just sayin


experience talking?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> didnt think about that.  If i get to feeling sick ill let you all know.  If I dont return for a couple days after thatt please report this to the proper people


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

KKKIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

all quiet in hurr again.  Btw, rutt, LMS and i agree you have got a purdy dog.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

i am sure that he will be very happy to know that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

mud=sick?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

Double Whopper wiff cheese, fries, chocolate shake!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2014)

My smileys still aint working. I can't talk wiffout smileys.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2014)

It is nice to be off on Thursday.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is nice to be off on Thursday.



How are your sheep doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

Afternoon Pops!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Double Whopper wiff cheese, fries, chocolate shake!



yummmmm!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My smileys still aint working. I can't talk wiffout smileys.



Then what is this??


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 27, 2014)

wellll i think the sickness has caught me, woke up with a sore throat, sneezin, coughin and hackin, two days in a row now.... time to start drinkin some hot tea,lemon and honey and eatin cough drops like candy!


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> yummmmm!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_



I know.....but I don't eat them very often. I swear, I believe they put some type of sleep inducing substance in fast food burgers. Every time I eat one, about an hour later I can barely hold my eyes open.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> wellll i think the sickness has caught me, woke up with a sore throat, sneezin, coughin and hackin, two days in a row now.... time to start drinkin some hot tea,lemon and honey and eatin cough drops like candy!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_



Take care of yourself young lady! hope you get to feelin better.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> I know.....but I don't eat them very often. I swear, I believe they put some type of sleep inducing substance in fast food burgers. Every time I eat one, about an hour later I can barely hold my eyes open.



i think all fast food is like that!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff fa fa, I assume you got the wifeys tire fixed?


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Take care of yourself young lady! hope you get to feelin better.



im tryin, done lost my voice, hurts to talk and dababy thinks its funny to go on a screaming rampage!


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My smileys still aint working. I can't talk wiffout smileys.


you don't look right neither........ 


lilD1188 said:


> yummmmm!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


How'd I know that'd get a response outta you?


lilD1188 said:


> wellll i think the sickness has caught me, woke up with a sore throat, sneezin, coughin and hackin, two days in a row now.... time to start drinkin some hot tea,lemon and honey and eatin cough drops like candy!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


dang....... got any cinnamon? add that to the concoction too!


Jeff C. said:


> I know.....but I don't eat them very often. I swear, I believe they put some type of sleep inducing substance in fast food burgers. Every time I eat one, about an hour later I can barely hold my eyes open.


 I just taste it all day long!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

mud?


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 27, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> How'd I know that'd get a response outta you?
> 
> dang....... got any cinnamon? add that to the concoction too!



cause i love me some bk whoppers!!

i think i do, wish i had some ginger too!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> cause i love me some bk whoppers!!
> 
> i think i do, wish i had some ginger too!
> 
> ...


 I have fresh ginger!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2014)

The 3 yo wants to play Batman and Robin. He wants me to be Robin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2014)

"They" can't keep me down long.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The 3 yo wants to play Batman and Robin. He wants me to be Robin.



That seems appropriate


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

no offense


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The 3 yo wants to play Batman and Robin. He wants me to be Robin.




Go put on your suit.  Them tights still fit


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> "They" can't keep me down long.


There ya go!!


KyDawg said:


> The 3 yo wants to play Batman and Robin. He wants me to be Robin.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go put on your suit.  Them tights still fit


 you knew about his tights?????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

sweet baby Jesus.. KyD in tights.. That skeery.. Any man in tights= skeery


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2014)

I dont got no tights. Speedos either, Sheep either and it aint my Birthday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

KyD grumpy.   Tights would make me grumpy too KyD


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I dont got no tights. Speedos either, Sheep either and it aint my Birthday.







your secret is safe wiff me, dawg!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I dont got no tights. Speedos either, Sheep either and it aint my Birthday.






So you DO have goats and cheekuns


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So you DO have goats and cheekuns


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


>



No wonder your cows, chickens, goats, sheep and other farm animals don't like you.  You are mean spirited. 

I would think you would be in a better mood since it's your birthday and all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> your secret is safe wiff me, dawg!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> So you DO have goats and cheekuns





hdm03 said:


> No wonder your cows, chickens, goats, sheep and other farm animals don't like you.  You are mean spirited.
> 
> I would think you would be in a better mood since it's your birthday and all


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 27, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> I have fresh ginger!



its not helpin me over there....


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Feb 27, 2014)

No way I can go back and read all the post in here since yesterday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> No way I can go back and read all the post in here since yesterday



Where ya been 
You gotta keep up.



Time for me to go home. See ya'll. 
TOMORROW IS MY FRIDAY


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> No way I can go back and read all the post in here since yesterday



All it takes is time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff fa fa, I assume you got the wifeys tire fixed?



OH....I fergot!  I plugged it, but it didn't seal. Asked the wife to find out where the nearest tire store was and while we were talking I looked across the street and there it was  

Had to pull and patch from the inside. Unbelieveably, where I had placed the plug was 3/4-1" away from where a key was sticking through on the inside of the tire. It had gone through on that much of an angle. I could never find anything other than where the air was escaping. Therefore, I guess I created another hole straight through right there. The original hole was on such and angle that it continued to leak from the point where the key was protruding through from the inside to where I had plugged it and was leaking around my plug. If that makes sense?

Neither I, nor the the tire guy had ever seen anything like it 



Keebs said:


> you don't look right neither........
> 
> How'd I know that'd get a response outta you?
> 
> ...



Well, that too. 



hdm03 said:


> mud?



Why you always got a ? for mud?



KyDawg said:


> The 3 yo wants to play Batman and Robin. He wants me to be Robin.


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Feb 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where ya been
> You gotta keep up.
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm.... tomorrow is everybody's Friday.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> its not helpin me over there....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


come get some..........


BRAVO 6 said:


> No way I can go back and read all the post in here since yesterday


 why not? it won't take long........... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where ya been
> You gotta keep up.
> 
> 
> ...


Bye sista, mine too!


BRAVO 6 said:


> Ummm.... tomorrow is everybody's Friday.


nu-uh..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My smileys still aint working. I can't talk wiffout smileys.


With out your smileys i dont know exactly what you mean


hdm03 said:


> mud?


Bam, you the man!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> "They" can't keep me down long.


Shes back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



KyDawg said:


> I dont got no tights. Speedos either, Sheep either and it aint my Birthday.


Happy Birthday!!


BRAVO 6 said:


> No way I can go back and read all the post in here since yesterday


If you gonna hang wif us you got to read back.



Jeff C. said:


> OH....I fergot!  I plugged it, but it didn't seal. Asked the wife to find out where the nearest tire store was and while we were talking I looked across the street and there it was
> 
> Had to pull and patch from the inside. Unbelieveably, where I had placed the plug was 3/4-1" away from where a key was sticking through on the inside of the tire. It had gone through on that much of an angle. I could never find anything other than where the air was escaping. Therefore, I guess I created another hole straight through right there. The original hole was on such and angle that it continued to leak from the point where the key was protruding through from the inside to where I had plugged it and was leaking around my plug. If that makes sense?
> 
> ...


Cause everybody loves them some mud.


Keebs said:


> come get some..........
> 
> why not? it won't take long...........
> 
> ...


Keebs i got to go early, i'm out , later yall


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Mud  left earlier then ever.... Mercy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

hdm ain't gonna have nobody to ? now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff fa fa tried to ruin a tire.  his wifey got bad luck


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

please don't leave mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff fa fa tried to ruin a tire.  his wifey got bad luck


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Think im gonna take the car mud boggin at KMF.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think im gonna take the car mud boggin at KMF.



Shotgun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

How many of us will it hold?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How many of us will it hold?



4-5?  
Wait, with all these clowns, everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 4-5?
> Wait, with all these clowns, everyone



Buddy of mine had a Olds Delta 88 when were teens. We got 19 of us in it once, and rode........briefly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Buddy of mine had a Olds Delta 88 when were teens. We got 19 of us in it once, and rode........briefly



 someone tooted didnt they


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Just had a customer give me a new cap.. It be comfy too


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs i got to go early, i'm out , later yall


 I wonder what her name is.............. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud  left earlier then ever.... Mercy


I know, without any warning.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I wonder what her name is..............
> 
> I know, without any warning.............



I bet her last name is Miller.. or wieser..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Mudtraitor made keebs sad. mud-200 cool points..


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just had a customer give me a new cap.. It be comfy too



rainbow colored hat I assume?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet her last name is Miller.. or wieser..


Coors............


hdm03 said:


> rainbow colored hat I assume?


Naaawww, that'd make you jealous!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone tooted didnt they




   

It was a lonnnnnnng time ago, but I vaguely seem to remember we piled out much faster than we got in. Almost to the point of injury.....so, yeah probly!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> rainbow colored hat i assume?





keebs said:


> coors............
> 
> naaawww, that'd make you jealous!



burn!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It was a lonnnnnnng time ago, but I vaguely seem to remember we piled out much faster than we got in. Almost to the point of injury.....so, yeah probly!



yup a beer toot.  That explains it


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 27, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Mud?



hes out of the office, may i take a message?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes out of the office, may i take a message?



Tell him to send me my paint I ordered through a PM over a week ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

bOOM bOOM, here's what we pulled out of the tire once we broke it off the wheel.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes out of the office, may i take a message?


 you're a good receptionist too!
Ok, guess I'm locking it down, later folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

OH!! yall I gotta tell this before I got.  LMS said the reason mud almost got in 2 wrecks yesterday we because he used clear paint on his truck and they couldnt see him.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> OH!! yall I gotta tell this before I got.  LMS said the reason mud almost got in 2 wrecks yesterday we because he used clear paint on his truck and they couldnt see him.



i don't get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff, Iv sen some crazy mess in tires.  Seen a razor blade in on once.  went it went in like someone had take a hammer and beat the whole sharp edge in and the dull edge was hanging out..






Strang your paint is on backorder along with my camo tube top


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, Iv sen some crazy mess in tires.  Seen a razor blade in on once.  went it went in like someone had take a hammer and beat the whole sharp edge in and the dull edge was hanging out..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've just never seen anything penetrate through a tire on such an angle. Like I said, the entrance hole on the outside of the tire was close to an inch away from where it penetrated the inner wall of the tire.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

Somebody is feeling hostile today


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Somebody is feeling hostile today



Uh Oh!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2014)

Tonight is my Friday.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Buddy of mine had a Olds Delta 88 when were teens. We got 19 of us in it once, and rode........briefly



H22 picked me up in a 68 ford galixy for a date back when  he was in college. Back seat so full of empty beer cans it made noise every time he turned a corner. AND I STILL MARRIED HIM.  He named it the Blue Goose. That dang car was bout as ugly as a blue goose.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Tonight is my Friday.....



Live it up, bud!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Live it up, bud!



Yep this is the high life!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep this is the high life!!!



I really believe you sit on da roof lookin for storms. We got your chairs out of the camper and one of em is kinda bent outa shape.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 27, 2014)

Evening folks.  So anyone check da weather for next weekend yet to see what we in for???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 27, 2014)

And yes, I found the combo to the safe....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.  So anyone check da weather for next weekend yet to see what we in for???



Sup Mr Gadget?  

Keebs posted a long range forecast a few days ago that showed 40's for lows and 60's for highs, somewhere in that neighborhood.

You gonna make it?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup Mr Gadget?
> 
> Keebs posted a long range forecast a few days ago that showed 40's for lows and 60's for highs, somewhere in that neighborhood.
> 
> You gonna make it?


That's the plan right now with no trouble in my path. 

Sounds like good weather too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And yes, I found the combo to the safe....



 Can't wait to see you and my " EDISTO" cuppy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2014)

Well Look Here It is POETS day





Coffee to get the motor primed and running


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> i really believe you sit on da roof lookin for storms. We got your chairs out of the camper and one of em is kinda bent outa shape.



lol!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2014)

TGIF DRIVELERS !!!

Gobblin, you are NOT sleeping along with the rest of us chickens lately.  It seems that you and Blood are keeping each other awake during the middle of the night.

Speaking of keeping awake, pass me some of that fresh brewed hot coffee too because I need to get my "rear in gear" and get some work done today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF DRIVELERS !!!
> 
> Gobblin, you are NOT sleeping along with the rest of us chickens lately.  It seems that you and Blood are keeping each other awake during the middle of the night.
> 
> Speaking of keeping awake, pass me some of that fresh brewed hot coffee too because I need to get my "rear in gear" and get some work done today.


He is awful gassy lately! Keeps me awake !


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Look Here It is POETS day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fake coffee!!!!...........Great


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> He is awful gassy lately! Keeps me awake !





fish hawk said:


> Fake coffee!!!!...........Great



blood if you would quit banging on the roof watching the weather then the 

 might stop  guess I need to rename this emotion on pb 

fake coffee?  my primary job is moving the fake coffee to the bathroom every morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Mornin.....fake coffee will do in a pinch.


----------



## rydert (Feb 28, 2014)

Goot morning....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> Goot morning....



You goin fishin ry?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning y'all, jimmy dean sausage bisquits and Mustard for breakfast. Its Friday


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 28, 2014)

Went an shot my turkey gun yesterday fireing pin is not makeing enough contact with the primer to shoot


----------



## rydert (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You goin fishin ry?



Not yet......meetings


Trying to get some pics to load from my phone


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> Not yet......meetings
> 
> 
> Trying to get some pics to load from my phone



Business man Dirt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning Chief, wheres Captain Fruit Loops this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks



Oopss didnt see ya there lil buddy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Oopss didnt see ya there lil buddy.



thanks for watching out for me kangpainter


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thanks for watching out for me kangpainter



You can do better than that Leroy, that dont even sound right


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

re-dirt is a wheeling and a dealing


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You can do better than that Leroy, that dont even sound right



kinda odd ain't it


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> kinda odd ain't it



Morning Scooter pooter. See how easy it is, Boom boom needs some practice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Sorry, im off my game today.  Long night last night.  Lost my phone.  Had to go get it at 11 didnt get to sleep till after 12...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, im off my game today.  Long night last night.  Lost my phone.  Had to go get it at 11 didnt get to sleep till after 12...



Wife put you on restriction, take your phone and put you in time out again


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey Mrs. Hawtnet Hope you have a wonderful day today and cant wait to see you next week


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, im off my game today.  Long night last night.  Lost my phone.  Had to go get it at 11 didnt get to sleep till after 12...



po lil fella.....sounds like someone needs a belly rub........where Strang?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wife put you on restriction, take your phone and put you in time out again



Yes, she was mad that I ate all her fruit loops.   Fruit Loops ar her favorite.

Howdy Mrs H.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Redirt going fishing for puffer fishs


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all, jimmy dean sausage bisquits and Mustard for breakfast. Its Friday



Man......ain't had a Mustard reference in forever! 



rydert said:


> Not yet......meetings
> 
> 
> Trying to get some pics to load from my phone



Hurrup! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks



 Yes, it is! 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning Chief, wheres Captain Fruit Loops this morning.







mudracing101 said:


> You can do better than that Leroy, that dont even sound right







hdm03 said:


> kinda odd ain't it



 Almost as odd as that high achievement award you got!



mudracing101 said:


> Morning Scooter pooter. See how easy it is, Boom boom needs some practice





Mud on a roll!  Must be wearin his cape and crown!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud on a roll!  Must be wearin his crown and tiara!



Fixed it for ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Mrs. Hawtnet Hope you have a wonderful day today and cant wait to see you next week


Lookin forward to it! 
Bro and Sis-In-Law still comin


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes, she was mad that I ate all her fruit loops.   Fruit Loops ar her favorite.
> 
> Howdy Mrs H.


Howdy do!


Jeff C. said:


> Mronin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

im here all alone again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Mud left too?  where is sweet keebsy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

oh well, Ill talk to myself again.  Its kinda fun


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lookin forward to it!
> Bro and Sis-In-Law still comin
> 
> Howdy do!


Yes they will be there friday afternoon, better be , I'm bringing some tents for the kids but this year i'm not bringing a camper. Just gonna stay with them in their pop up.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh well, Ill talk to myself again.  Its kinda fun



Bam, now youre getting crunk up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

I think mud just rode by.  Hard to tell with the clear paint.  I heard a vehicle but didnt see one.. Yup had to be mud.  There is an empty is the parking lot..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

Where's Keebs?????????? Wait this wasnt the Friday morning i was suppose to pick her up was it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes they will be there friday afternoon, better be , I'm bringing some tents for the kids but this year i'm not bringing a camper. Just gonna stay with them in their pop up.
> 
> 
> Bam, now youre getting crunk up.



Glad im not gonna be there when you wake up singing teh next morning.  Am gonna hate I missed coco going off on you tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

We woke up one Saturday morning about 330am to take a day trip down to itchitucnee (sp?)  Friend of woke up singing gin and juice..  Made to a great start to the morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Mud, keebs just called.  You forgot her.  No free ice for you next week.
 Hey Mrs Chirp Chirp
BOG be here too


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2014)

How long is to long when they say wait for it.... Wait for it? Mickdonaldz jus ax me to pull forward!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glad im not gonna be there when you wake up singing teh next morning.  Am gonna hate I missed coco going off on you tho



Aint sure if i'm gonna make the kids stay in the tent or Mrs. V and i take it. Depends on how cool its gonna get. I bought one of them nice tents Up and down in a minute. We usually bring our own camper but i sold mine and Pops is going to Trucks gone wild the same weekend in his Just gonna have to use brothers pop up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03-, blood on the ground+, Crickett+
See i have proof


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> How long is to long when they say wait for it.... Wait for it? Mickdonaldz jus ax me to pull forward!!!



2 minutes.  after that you take Chiefs advice from his old sig line.  "two chops to the throat", thatll teach em


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2014)

BOG on a hungry strike I guess!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2 minutes.  after that you take Chiefs advice from his old sig line.  "two chops to the throat", thatll teach em



Idjit!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> BOG on a hungry strike I guess!



These two words should never be used in the same sentence.  Especially not in the driveler. You might upset mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit!!



That was mean.  Imma get LMS on you.  Ya kow, shes kinda hormonal and such.  BOG gonna be in trouble


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Where is Nic-o-demus at?  Feller done retired and dont stop by no more


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit!!



That was very hurtful, we gonna have Hdm03 send you a pm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, keebs just called.  You forgot her.  No free ice for you next week.
> Hey Mrs Chirp Chirp
> BOG be here too



She knows to call and remind me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

BOg is grumpy cause MrsH busted him out bout a bend up chair.
 for BOGs chair


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She knows to call and remind me



 i was supposed to call and remind her to remind you.  OOOPs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh, Jeff C+ got a key to someones house.  we should have a gathering there too


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

strongly worded PM sent


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, Jeff C+ got a key to someones house.  we should have a gathering there too


Just went and checked and yep Keebs was still sitting on her bench waiting on me with a very mad look on her face. I turned around and left before she seen me.



hdm03 said:


> strongly worded PM sent



Thanks pal


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs late for work. Hope they aint too mad


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> strongly worded PM sent



Thanks hdm03+ I knew i could count on you!!

+500 cool points for the lil feller


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe i should start sending Keebs wake up texts at 6 again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Mudro.....did you see where bOOM bOOM offered to take us all mudboggin in his car @ KMF?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs late for work. Hope they aint too mad



keebs dont seem like the type to be late unless she has a real good reason.  Willing to bet they cut her some slack.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro.....did you see where bOOM bOOM offered to take us all mudboggin in his car @ KMF?



 I got some ocean front property in Arizona Ill sell you also


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

i think i was a bit to, 2, two, too, tu-tu harsh in my PM.  A sincere apology PM sent.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro.....did you see where bOOM bOOM offered to take us all mudboggin in his car @ KMF?



Yes i did, i say we hold him to it


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got some ocean front property in Arizona Ill sell you also



Its not nice to tell fibs, Hdm03 is fixing to send you a  pm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs dont seem like the type to be late unless she has a real good reason.  Willing to bet they cut her some slack.



Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

MUD......did you read that?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe i should start sending Keebs wake up texts at 6 again.


No No:don't you dare!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs dont seem like the type to be late unless she has a real good reason.  Willing to bet they cut her some slack.


 yeah they do............ it's a long walk from da country, and tell mud I DID see him when he tried to sneak off..... 
ok, off to get some work done!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its not nice to tell fibs, Hdm03 is fixing to send you a  pm.



Well, see, I planned on it.  Then i remember I had to haul pallets and fire wood


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No:don't you dare!
> 
> yeah they do............ it's a long walk from da country, and tell mud I DID see him when he tried to sneak off.....
> ok, off to get some work done!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday hdm03


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> MUD......did you read that?



She gonna git you.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Birthday hdm03



Thank you!  KyDawg and I  are going to have a party together since we almost share birthdays! 

Charlie and I also went to different high schools together; so we're pretty tight


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs dont seem like the type to be late unless she has a real good reason.  Willing to bet they cut her some slack.





Jeff C. said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> MUD......did you read that?



Plz take notice of how I didn't even notice this. Thank you


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> MUD......did you read that?


I give up.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> She gonna git you.





hdm03 said:


> Thank you!  KyDawg and I  are going to have a party together since we almost share birthdays!
> 
> Charlie and I also went to different high schools together; so we're pretty tight


 and both wear tights!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> MUD......did you read that?


 Yeah i saw that, he made a huge funny and didnt even know it


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, see, I planned on it.  Then i remember I had to haul pallets and fire wood



Its ok, we can bogg your truck


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Plz take notice of how I didn't even notice this. Thank you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah i saw that, he made a huge funny and didnt even know it
> 
> 
> Its ok, we can bogg your truck



 that thing is melted down in china somewhere by now.  Was honestly just thinking, " i wish we still had it"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that thing is melted down in china somewhere by now.  Was honestly just thinking, " i wish we still had it"



I'm talking bout the one you have now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm talking bout the one you have now.



THe 1 wheel action big 10?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> THe 1 wheel action big 10?



The one you drive to work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The one you drive to work



I drove the car.   Besides my truck got stuck in that back yard last week


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

You and redneck M should bring yall play toys and let us take turns driving them


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like its gonna be a good crowd.  Some new folks I ain't seen before too.  Gonna make a run up to company stow and get some Ritz and saltines.

Anybody else need some Nabisco goodies while I getting??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Looks like its gonna be a good crowd.  Some new folks I ain't seen before too.  Gonna make a run up to company stow and get some Ritz and saltines.
> 
> Anybody else need some Nabisco goodies while I getting??



Id like a large Diet Dr Pepper.  2 packs a nekot cookies and a pack of smokes.  Marlboro lights please.  Thanks in advance


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

oh, nm I misread that.  Cancel my order.  Thanks


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

Gotta run errands later.


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Feb 28, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Looks like its gonna be a good crowd.  Some new folks I ain't seen before too.  Gonna make a run up to company stow and get some Ritz and saltines.
> 
> Anybody else need some Nabisco goodies while I getting??



I'd like some oreos and fig newtons please. Oh and a big box of graham crackers.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm fine; thanks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

slow in here again...  I think hdm03+ over abundance of self confidence ran everyone away


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I give up.........
> 
> 
> 
> and both wear tights!



I'mon come pick you up bout 8:00 am!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

hfg = rude


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Who gets up at 8am on a weekend.. Jeff fa fa is losing it...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon come pick you up bout 8:00 am!



Great; I will put on my tights


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Just picked up some Goody's from another Woody's!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfg = rude



VERY rude Pm sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just picked up some Goody's from another Woody's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Who gets up at 8am on a weekend.. Jeff fa fa is losing it...




Hornet and I will be at your tent/camper/sleepin bag @ 7:00am beatin on some skillets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Great; I will put on my tights



Or.....just go nekkid!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hornet and I will be  up at 7:00 am while you are at home in your NICE WARM COMFY Kang size bed



Yup Fixed it


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Or.....just go nekkid!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

Captain Fruit Loop be grouchy this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Captain Fruit Loop be grouchy this morning



Truer words have never been spoken...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Truer words have never been spoken...



I just received a picture of you riding a bike........you lookin' goot!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks HDM, iv been doing alot of squats


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hornet and I will be at your house, outside your bedroom window while you sleep in your NICE WARM COMFY Kang size bed  @ 7:00am beatin on some skillets.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup Fixed it



Nope, I did.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just picked up some Goody's from another Woody's!



Duuuuuude! Talk about goooood!


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I just received a picture of you riding a bike........you lookin' goot!



He does don't he.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Duuuuuude! Talk about goooood!



You got it from somebody in da cafe didn't you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, I did.




Just trust me here.  Neither of you want to do that...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got it from somebody in da cafe didn't you


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just trust me here.  Neither of you want to do that...



Just trust me here. You shoulda never said that.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just trust me here. You shoulda never said that.....



Note to self.  Jeff fa fa does not cherish his eye sight..


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hornet and I will be at your tent/camper/sleepin bag @ 7:00am beatin on some skillets.



And makin sure the 9 ejects shells properly


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Note to self.  Jeff fa fa does not cherish his eye sight..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> And makin sure the 9 ejects shells properly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Pm sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pm sent




PM replied to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

<--------- Sketti.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <--------- Sketti.



Chikin salad sammiches on toast wiff Frito scoops.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

Pm?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, hdm03, its after 12:00 its Pm now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Crickett done looked in here like 5 times and hasnt spoke.  Shes is being anti social


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

lilD down there lurking too.. wonder if she will speak to us?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2014)

Afternoon youngins, got me a coupla of coyotes this morning. They were making my angry cows nervous.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

i see KyDawg+


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, got me a coupla of coyotes this morning. They were making my angry cows nervous.



That's great!  They make great pets!  Post some pics when you get a chance


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, got me a coupla of coyotes this morning. They were making my angry cows nervous.



You gonna let em sleep inside


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna let em sleep inside


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna let em sleep inside



I bet he'll let them sleep in bed with him.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <--------- Sketti.





Jeff C. said:


> Chikin salad sammiches on toast wiff Frito scoops.


Carter's gizzard dinner!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, got me a coupla of coyotes this morning. They were making my angry cows nervous.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna let em sleep inside


 dirt nap??!?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Charlie


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2014)

They are getting plenty of sleep right now. One of them is curled up near  a fence and the other is sleeping in the edge of the woods.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

KyD gonna start breeding yotes now to add to his farm


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2014)

They are having sweet dreams.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2014)

hashtag?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2014)

not even close


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Im starting to thunk maybe KyD didnt adopt these little yotes>?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

And and strangfail failed again


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> They are getting plenty of sleep right now. One of them is curled up near  a fence and the other is sleeping in the edge of the woods.



awwwww........i bet they be sooooo cute


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

Kydawg+ = a true animal lover


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Carter's gizzard dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> dirt nap??!?!?!


Killin me Sista. 


KyDawg said:


> They are getting plenty of sleep right now. One of them is curled up near  a fence and the other is sleeping in the edge of the woods.


 Let us know when they wake up. 


stringmusic said:


> not even close


You way off. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im starting to thunk maybe KyD didnt adopt these little yotes>?


Me too.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

Kydawg+ = Coyote Rescuer


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> lilD down there lurking too.. wonder if she will speak to us?



i just poppin in and out readin a little as i pack stuff up and watch TV!!


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i just poppin in and out readin a little as i pack stuff up and watch TV!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_



hey lilD


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2014)

I was thinking about getting Strang to make me a coyote necklace. He is good with that necklace stuuf.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I was thinking about getting Strang to make me a coyote necklace. He is good with that necklace stuuf.



I dont know KYD.  gonna take a purdy strong neck to hold up all them yotes


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> They are having sweet dreams.



They didnt have collars like pnuts yote did they, he's gonna be upset ifn he done lost two more. Oh yeah, Happy Birthday Ky.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont know KYD.  gonna take a purdy strong neck to hold up all them yotes



I think ifn he can handle them cows and such he could more than likely handle a few yotes around his neck.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

his cow necklace is really nice


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

What yall brangin to KMF to eat?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What yall brangin to KMF to eat?



Keebs told me not to bring anything.  free pass... lms cooking.. I dont get it but hey...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What yall brangin to KMF to eat?



I heard theys gonna be some brunswick stew and I think H22 gonna do a butt for bbq sammies. You know he'll have sausage for breakfast. Can't decide what I'm gonna bring.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> hey lilD



heyyyy.


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2014)

scrambled dog wiff fries from pecks.... yummy!!! i am spoiled!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2014)

I am hongry. Wish I had some fried chicken from Carters.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I heard theys gonna be some brunswick stew and I think H22 gonna do a butt for bbq sammies. You know he'll have sausage for breakfast. Can't decide what I'm gonna bring.





lilD1188 said:


> scrambled dog wiff fries from pecks.... yummy!!! i am spoiled!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


share!


KyDawg said:


> I am hongry. Wish I had some fried chicken from Carters.


well dang, I was just there, you should've spoke sooner!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


ooopppsss, my bad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I heard theys gonna be some brunswick stew and I think H22 gonna do a butt for bbq sammies. You know he'll have sausage for breakfast. Can't decide what I'm gonna bring.



I was thinking about the Cajun stuffed Pork tenderloin and some jalapeno poppers, a batch of Mac-n-Cheese, maybe some eggs to go wiff Hornets biskits and sausage.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



hey there lil fella


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>






Yall still in Charleston?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Git back in here. 


Jeff C. said:


> I was thinking about the Cajun stuffed Pork tenderloin and some jalapeno poppers, a batch of Mac-n-Cheese, maybe some eggs to go wiff Hornets biskits and sausage.


Sounds AWESOME!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2014)

Sorry I've been away, I'm making KyDawg a fried chicken necklace.


It's so pretty.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> share!



its alll gone, dababy ate all the tater sticks and the scramble dog is in my belly, but theyre smaller than what they used to be, usually i cant finish one but i could probably eat 2 of these!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

qUACK DONE CROPDUSTED US...


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> I was thinking about the Cajun stuffed Pork tenderloin and some jalapeno poppers, a batch of Mac-n-Cheese, maybe some eggs to go wiff Hornets biskits and sausage.



imma go ahead and order a true cajun poboy for next year, since we wont make it this year!!!


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> qUACK DONE CROPDUSTED US...



that was a bad one


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> imma go ahead and order a true cajun poboy for next year, since we wont make it this year!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_



You got it sweetheart!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

bushel oysters for Friday and Sat. night. Aint sure if i'm gonna just grill some chicken wings or smoke some ribs for lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> bushel oysters for Friday and Sat. night. Aint sure if i'm gonna just grill some chicken wings or smoke some ribs for lunch.




Do we even have a definite head count as of yet? Ones we know are going to be there, not the maybe's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

We're only a week out today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> bushel oysters for Friday and Sat. night. Aint sure if i'm gonna just grill some chicken wings or smoke some ribs for lunch.



Fried? oyster stew?  Dont tell me yall a bunch raw oyster lovers round here..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> We're only a week out today.



Looks like its gonna be down right cold too...  Im bring an animal print snuggie..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fried? oyster stew?  Dont tell me yall a bunch raw oyster lovers round here..



 

ALL oysters are good son!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

I wish i was invited


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like its gonna be down right cold too...  Im bring an animal print snuggie..



Is it...fo real?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2014)

Who ever heard of a fried chicken necklace. I want one with summpin I shot on it.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> You got it sweetheart!



thankk youu!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it...fo real?



anything below 50 is cold....  I posted in the gatherings what the weather was supposed to be..


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Who ever heard of a fried chicken necklace. I want one with summpin I shot on it.



Shoot a few of your chickens and then make a necklace.........just don't shoot your racing chickens


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

last post?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Bamm.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> imma go ahead and order a true cajun poboy for next year, since we wont make it this year!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


you'll plan his party on the same day again next year, whatyawannabet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hey there lil fella








Jeff C. said:


> Yall still in Charleston?




Got back in yesterday around 4ish !!




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git back in here.
> 
> Sounds AWESOME!




Thought about ya'll everytime we saw a Edisto sign !! 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> qUACK DONE CROPDUSTED US...


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> you'll plan his party on the same day again next year, whatyawannabet?



his party will always be the sat after the 4th, unless the 4th falls on a sat... so plan accordingly... !



_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

New Post.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

I want a softdrink.. tired of water for the day...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Think I need a nap.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

looks like a repeat to me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03- you silly gal, its an open invite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

This one's done, lock her down..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> his party will always be the sat after the 4th, unless the 4th falls on a sat... so plan accordingly... !
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


nuttin wrong with Sunday afternoon partys! I'm juss sayin.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Quack do you know yet if your gonna be able to make it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I want a softdrink.. tired of water for the day...


Where are you from  It's called a coke. It don't matter if it's a sprite,dr. pepper even pepsi. It's called a COKE. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's done, lock her down..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where are you from  It's called a coke. It don't matter if it's a sprite,dr. pepper even pepsi. It's called a COKE.


tell'em sista!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where are you from  It's called a coke. It don't matter if it's a sprite,dr. pepper even pepsi. It's called a COKE.



I bet he really calls it "soda"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where are you from  It's called a coke. It don't matter if it's a sprite,dr. pepper even pepsi. It's called a COKE.





Keebs said:


> tell'em sista!





hdm03 said:


> I bet he really calls it "soda"



Sodie water


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sodie water


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm out. Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

what a goob


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Ya'll have a good one!



bye bye


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Ya'll have a good one!





hdm03 said:


> bye bye


have a good trip! And happy birthday!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> have a good trip! And happy birthday!



I was saying bye bye to MizzHawtinet22; but I appreciate the birthday wishes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

alot of old timers call em sodi waters..   buncha haters


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> nuttin wrong with Sunday afternoon partys! I'm juss sayin.......



church is on sunday and most folks have lunch after church so sunday parties cant happen!


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I was saying bye bye to MizzHawtinet22; but I appreciate the birthday wishes


well, at least when you leave I won't have to say bye again...... 


lilD1188 said:


> church is on sunday and most folks have lunch after church so sunday parties _*cant happen*_!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


can too!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2014)

scotts trying to fly dababys ninja turtle kite......


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> can too!



not if we want people to show up..


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

keebs has 1 bye bye credit


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> alot of old timers call em sodi waters..   buncha haters


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Do we even have a definite head count as of yet? Ones we know are going to be there, not the maybe's.


I dont know, but i'll be there and you'll be there , thats all it takes for a celebration



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fried? oyster stew?  Dont tell me yall a bunch raw oyster lovers round here..


I grill em till they open.



hdm03 said:


> mud?


Yes sir, pm recieved and sent back. Oh yeah Bam!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Ya'll have a good one!


bye, later , fenis navidad


hdm03 said:


> bye bye


Happy birfday Scooter pooter.



lilD1188 said:


> church is on sunday and most folks have lunch after church so sunday parties cant happen!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


Havin a Sunday partay Sunday after lunch, be there or be square



lilD1188 said:


> not if we want people to show up..
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_



Sorry cant make it


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Feb 28, 2014)

Only 15 minutes left


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> Only 15 minutes left



Another hour for me unless i get a wild hair and fly the coop.


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey, I think the clock is a little slow on here


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Feb 28, 2014)

18 minutes slow by my calculations


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> not if we want people to show up..
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


hard head!!!!!!


hdm03 said:


> keebs has 1 bye bye credit





mudracing101 said:


> Another hour for me unless i get a wild hair and fly the coop.


 meee too!


BRAVO 6 said:


> Hey, I think the clock is a little slow on here


 what gave it away?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

anyone else notice mud changed his avatar like 10 times today?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone else notice mud changed his avatar like 10 times today?


only you........


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where are you from  It's called a coke. It don't matter if it's a sprite,dr. pepper even pepsi. It's called a COKE.





hdm03 said:


> I bet he really calls it "soda"



Bet he calls it "pop"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack do you know yet if your gonna be able to make it?





Still unsure . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bet he calls it "pop"



NOWW you decide to post...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

I see Workin2Block+ down there


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NOWW you decide to post...



I've been busy! 



Seriously though....I got cousins in Michigan & they use to come to my grandparents house to visit & on one of those visits they asked my Nanny if she had any "pop" we told them Pop was sittin on the couch.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

i still see him down there


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

it is making me feel uncomfortable


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still unsure . . .


   


Crickett said:


> I've been busy!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though....I got cousins in Michigan & they use to come to my grandparents house to visit & on one of those visits they asked my Nanny if she had any "pop" we told them Pop was sittin on the couch.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i still see him down there





hdm03 said:


> it is making me feel uncomfortable


Why does that make you feel uncomfortable??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bet he calls it "pop"


I bet he calls tennis shoes SNEAKERS. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Still unsure . . .





hdm03 said:


> I see Workin2Block+ down there





hdm03 said:


> i still see him down there


He's bein like a ninja. Gonna be Kang soon. 



Ahhhhhhh. blue jeans and a sweat shirt. 
LAWD I hate dressin up to go to work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

howdy ruttttt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet he calls tennis shoes SNEAKERS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its all either shoes, flip flops, or boots...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

what just happened??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> _*Ahhhhhhh. blue jeans and a sweat shirt.*_
> LAWD I hate dressin up to go to work.


That's my daily dress code!  We had new sweatshirts made up with our logo on it! Yeah, I love my job!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet he calls tennis shoes SNEAKERS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I bet you're right!  



I had to dress up for my interview today  I couldn't wait to get home to change back into my blue jeans.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

my stooopid computer.. is glitching for some reason


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why does that make you feel uncomfortable??



Just the way he looks at me.......i can tell he his undressing me with his eyes......makes me feel dirty


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my stooopid computer.. is glitching for some reason



did you spill your soda pop on it?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I bet you're right!
> 
> 
> 
> I had to dress up for my interview today  I couldn't wait to get home to change back into my blue jeans.


How ya think it went?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I bet you're right!
> 
> 
> 
> I had to dress up for my interview today  I couldn't wait to get home to change back into my blue jeans.



They have dress clothes in the kiddy section


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what just happened??



bam.......that just happened


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Just the way he looks at me.......i can tell he his undressing me with his eyes......makes me feel dirty





Keebs said:


> How ya think it went?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> bam.......that just happened



I honestly wasnt trying my dumb computer was acting up...  but Ill take it i guess


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How ya think it went?



Not well I think  

I hate personality questions & they put you on the spot when they ask them! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> They have dress clothes in the kiddy section



Why... yes, yes they!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Good googly moogly!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2014)

this is interesting


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good googly moogly!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Not well I think
> 
> I hate personality questions & they put you on the spot when they ask them!
> Why... yes, yes they!


I hate interviewing period........... hope & pray I never have to again!


Jeff C. said:


> Good googly moogly!


I know, right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

Think i'm gonna go lock up and cut out.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i'm gonna go lock up and cut out.


15mo minutes and I'm outta heah, boss approved!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i'm gonna go lock up and cut out.



did ya sell out of paint?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I hate interviewing period........... hope & pray I never have to again!



This is my 1st interview since 2003! I was a nervous wreck!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i'm gonna go lock up and cut out.





Keebs said:


> 15mo minutes and I'm outta heah, boss approved!



Y'all have a good weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Just woked up! 



Keebs said:


> I hate interviewing period........... hope & pray I never have to again!
> 
> I know, right?



Yes, for true! 



mudracing101 said:


> Think i'm gonna go lock up and cut out.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> did ya sell out of paint?



Well if he did, he's gonna get a strong worded PM from me, he still hasn't sent me my order from a week and a half ago.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> This is my 1st interview since 2003! I was a nervous wreck!


 I woulda been too!


Crickett said:


> Y'all have a good weekend!


 you too!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Well if he did, he's gonna get a strong worded PM from me, he still hasn't sent me my order from a week and a half ago.



his customer service skills are seriously lacking.  I may send him a strongly worded PM as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I woulda been too!
> 
> you too!



Yo Keebs....already got my wittle check from da Supercross. I just invoiced them at the beginning of the week.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2014)

ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Wonder what Ms Cricky told them bout her personality?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Later Keebs!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> his customer service skills are seriously lacking.  I may send him a strongly worded PM as well.



He should probably look into a different career, maybe he would do better with spray paint instead of regular paint.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo Keebs....already got my wittle check from da Supercross. I just invoiced them at the beginning of the week.



I didn't get nothin in my mailbox today. Well, a bill or three.
Was hopin I'd get some of that you got.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Bills are soo overrated


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> He should probably look into a different career, maybe he would do better with spray paint instead of regular paint.



Yeah; he does suck at the regular paint...........change his name to mudspraypainter101


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

I like Bill......seems like a nice enough feller


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what Ms Cricky told them bout her personality?





Hope they don't show prejudice against vertically challenged peeps.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope they don't show prejudice against vertically challenged peeps.



Wonder if she applied for a ceiling painter job?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if she applied for a ceiling painter job?



Maybe the WNBA?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Maybe the WNBA?



I tried out for WNBA..  I had the job until the realized i was too short


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope they don't show prejudice against vertically challenged peeps.



You know what they say, "Dynamite comes in small packages!"


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2014)

whose "they"?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> whose "they"?



The wnba ya monon


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> whose "they"?



The ones that go boom!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if she applied for a ceiling painter job?





She's too shawt to hold the ladder . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if she applied for a ceiling painter job?



Seriously, had a buddy that was a painter way back in the day. He was 6'6", almost to tall.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's too shawt to hold the ladder . .




Poor mrs Crickett


Jeff C. said:


> Seriously, had a buddy that was a painter way back in the day. He was 6'6", almost to tall.



Chief were friend with Andre the Giant.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2014)

When on a diet can you substitute beer for your 64 ounces of water


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> When on a diet can you substitute beer for your 64 ounces of water



Sorry bog, i DONT THINk it works like that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2014)

Alright, everyone have a good weekend, LMS just logged on so its time for me to leave..


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 28, 2014)

Why u got to leave just because I showed up? Hurting my emotions


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo Keebs....already got my wittle check from da Supercross. I just invoiced them at the beginning of the week.



You need an assistant? 



Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what Ms Cricky told them bout her personality?



I have a terrible personality! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope they don't show prejudice against vertically challenged peeps.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if she applied for a ceiling painter job?



I love to paint AND I'm pretty darn good at it thank you very much! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I tried out for WNBA..  I had the job until the realized i was too short



Man you should see the dude my hubby had to put back in jail the other night!  He's a retired Basketball player for the Indiana Pacers! Dude is HUGE.....6' 10"! He makes my hubby look short! 



Jeff C. said:


> You know what they say, "Dynamite comes in small packages!"







Hooked On Quack said:


> She's too shawt to hold the ladder . .



I am not!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Why u got to leave just because I showed up? Hurting my emotions



Finally we meet, helloooooooooo LMS !!! 


How're ya feeling nowadays ???


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Finally we meet, helloooooooooo LMS !!!
> 
> 
> How're ya feeling nowadays ???



Well hello there  I am pretty fabulous and yourself?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2014)

whooot home from the daily grind and the weekend has arrived.

Hope the interview went better than you think Ms.Crickett


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Well hello there  I am pretty fabulous and yourself?



Well I can see that, you're a lil HAWTIE !!!






Crap, wife just pulled in.  Will stawk you later LMS !!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Well hello there  I am pretty fabulous and yourself?



RUN LMS! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I can see that, you're a lil HAWTIE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 28, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> RUN LMS!



What type of job did you apply for?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> What type of job did you apply for?



Home Depot - Freight Associate


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 28, 2014)

Like shipping and receiving?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Like shipping and receiving?



Yeah.... they give it a technical title now  

I use to work in purchasing/receiving for a poultry plant. Back then I was just called an office clerk.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yeah.... they give it a technical title now
> 
> I use to work in purchasing/receiving for a poultry plant. Back then I was just called an office clerk.



I think when dealing with SOME of those truck drivers it deserves a technical title I used to do shipping and receiving for a construction company.... Some of them can be a little difficult


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> What type of job did you apply for?





little miss sunshine said:


> Like shipping and receiving?





Yep, Lil Ms Crickett be a receiver, although it's been awhile . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I think when dealing with SOME of those truck drivers it deserves a technical title I used to do shipping and receiving for a construction company.... Some of them can be a little difficult





LMS is a rookie reciever . .


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, Lil Ms Crickett be a receiver, although it's been awhile . . .



She will catch right back on.... It's like riding a bike


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I think when dealing with SOME of those truck drivers it deserves a technical title I used to do shipping and receiving for a construction company.... Some of them can be a little difficult



Yep! I had to deal with a few of those! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, Lil Ms Crickett be a receiver, although it's been awhile . . .


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> LMS is a rookie reciever . .







little miss sunshine said:


> She will catch right back on.... It's like riding a bike



PM incoming!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> She will catch right back on.... It's like riding a bike





Crickett said:


> PM incoming!





Ohhhhhhhh SNAP !!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

BOG say something! I don't like being left alone in here with Quack!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhh SNAP !!!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 28, 2014)

So if he is hooked on quack.... Does that make him a quack head or a quack addict?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> So if he is hooked on quack.... Does that make him a quack head or a quack addict?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2014)

Haaay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> BOG say something! I don't like being left alone in here with Quack!




Oh come on now, you KNOW ya lub it !!! 




Crickett said:


>





"Just give her awhile, she'll catch right on..." 




little miss sunshine said:


> So if he is hooked on quack.... Does that make him a quack head or a quack addict?




Either, or both, mainly I'm a prufessional retired "Nekkid Twista" champion and more commonly known as a "stawker" of purty wemminzzz  !!!






OUCH, that hurt, gotta run, wifey ain't playin . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay



No silly, it's Here I am, to save the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Me and blood cane clean up Quacks mess now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Either, or both, mainly I'm a prufessional retired "Nekkid Twista" champion and more commonly known as a "stawker" of purty wemminzzz  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And occasional catcher of a frying pan.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Abita Strawberry and Hot salsa n chips!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

Why am I being villified (DUCK, just dodged anudder one) I'm one of the nicest/helpful folks on here ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why am I being villified (DUCK, just dodged anudder one) I'm one of the nicest/helpful folks on here ???



Dey skeered to talk now Doc!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

Gonna heat up some shrimp,grits,sausage,onions,peppers topped with some kinda crab doulee' sauce. It's awesome.  Brought home a hundred dollas worth of this stuff.


Hey Chiefhole, can I freeze it ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why am I being villified (DUCK, just dodged anudder one) I'm one of the nicest/helpful folks on here ???



Fast learner too since you DUCKed that one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna heat up some shrimp,grits,sausage,onions,peppers topped with some kinda crab doulee' sauce. It's awesome.  Brought home a hundred dollas worth of this stuff.
> 
> 
> Hey Chiefhole, can I freeze it ??



Don't see why not Hoss.

MizT thinks you can also. 

Obviously, it's gonna be better fresh, but I'd go for it if ya can't eat it all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2014)

Hope you get the job Ms. Cricky!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't see why not Hoss.
> 
> MizT thinks you can also.
> 
> Obviously, it's gonna be better fresh, but I'd go for it if ya can't eat it all.





Well as long as MizT thinks so . . .


Dood I got a Fridge full of this stuff, me thinks I mighta been drankin when I got this order to go . . .



Later folks, gotta look afta the wife !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope you get the job Ms. Cricky!



You so dang schweet. 
I hope she does too. My Son is going thru the same thing. Nothing to do with the schooling he has, but got a second interview.  Jobs are few and far between these days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No silly, it's Here I am, to save the day.



Dang wasted post!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope you get the job Ms. Cricky!



She jus be lookin Ta collected a check!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope you get the job Ms. Cricky!



Thanks Jeff! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You so dang schweet.
> I hope she does too. My Son is going thru the same thing. Nothing to do with the schooling he has, but got a second interview.  Jobs are few and far between these days.



Thank you MrsH22!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

The doctor is back!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 778039
> The doctor is back!!!



They forgot to return the lock.    

I saw that before the first cup of coffee which is ready now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 778039
> The doctor is back!!!



Brang it to KMF! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> They forgot to return the lock.
> 
> I saw that before the first cup of coffee which is ready now.



Mornin gobble.....waitin on brother to go wet a hook! Might need to fill a thermos.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 1, 2014)

Good Morning to all of you "Saturdaymornian" Drivelers.

Dang, I think that might be a new word!!!!

I am going to go up to the country and check on things and put out some feed and some more mineral salt blocks, pull the memory cards and see which bucks have shed their antlers recently and just see what has been going on in the woods during the past week.

JEFFC, are you still going on your "ice skating and cross-country skiing" adventure tomorrow and early next week in Chicago and Detroit????  If this work trip is still on.....then be careful Chief because we want you back safe and sound soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2014)

Mornin all, just 9 mo hours to go !!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning gang.  

I need me about 2 more pots of coffee to clear these cobwebs this morn.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2014)

Mronin


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.





Charlies a MOD !!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Charlies a MOD !!



DAAAAANG, just noticed dat. Me an you gonna have to stay in ninjy mode bro, next thang you know, they be done made me and you one of them official type Woodyites.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Charlies a MOD !!



Another good guy gone to the dark side.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Well, looka here. Mr. Moderator. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Congrats!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2014)

Shhhhhh, Charlie's a narc . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhh, Charlie's a narc . .



I juss hope he got da memo bout Mr. unbannable. 


KANG!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



 OMG!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2014)

Aint that bad youngins. I never knew how to use buttons anyway. Might hit one by mistake though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2014)

Got two pork bellies today.   22 pounds of bacon to be.   Half at least will be maple brown sugar smoked and maybe half will be made into pancetta.

naked 





coated, stacked with cure ready to be sealed


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Aint that bad youngins. I never knew how to use buttons anyway. Might hit one by mistake though.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Got two pork bellies today.   22 pounds of bacon to be.   Half at least will be maple brown sugar smoked and maybe half will be made into pancetta.
> 
> naked
> 
> ...



You are welcome to da cafe 356.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh lawd. Kydawg not only has a + he is in BOLD letters down there now.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2014)

I like cured and and smoked sow Belly. I use Tarbox method.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got two pork bellies today.   22 pounds of bacon to be.   Half at least will be maple brown sugar smoked and maybe half will be made into pancetta.
> 
> naked
> 
> ...





that looks like its gonna be good!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2014)

whats going on up in heah?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> whats going on up in heah?



We'z all hiddin


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z all hiddin



who we hidin' from?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> who we hidin' from?



The one who doesn't use buttons so must have a lot of velcro.



KyDawg said:


> Aint that bad youngins. I never knew how to use buttons anyway. Might hit one by mistake though.



Well here is the morning sunshine before the real orange globe shows up


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The one who doesn't use buttons so must have a lot of velcro.
> 
> 
> 
> Well here is the morning sunshine before the real orange globe shows up



Mornin.....

Coffee is good.....where's da bacon?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....
> 
> Coffee is good.....where's da bacon?


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2014)

Sup peeps...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2014)

slip said:


> Sup peeps...





Hiya lil bro !!


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2014)

Funny day at werk. In the back room minding my own bidness, turn the corner and BAM...Cop almost runs into me.

Over weight out of breath cop: Did you see a guy in a red jacket run back here?

Me: If I did you'd be the first to know.

5 Minutes later he runs back through again

Me: Did yall find him? (Instantly thinking I just asked the dumbest question ever since he's still running around)

Officer thunderfeet: Yeah, we got him



Then why are you still running through the backroom when yall already caught him in the front of the store?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got two pork bellies today.   22 pounds of bacon to be.   Half at least will be maple brown sugar smoked and maybe half will be made into pancetta.
> 
> naked
> 
> ...




Where do you purchase pork bellys? I have tried to buy one from every butcher shop around and no one can help me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2014)

slip said:


> Funny day at werk. In the back room minding my own bidness, turn the corner and BAM...Cop almost runs into me.
> 
> Over weight out of breath cop: Did you see a guy in a red jacket run back here?
> 
> ...





"Officer thunderfeet."


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Officer thunderfeet."



That was purty good!


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2014)

We had the Officer that needed a booster seat and the Officer that needed a bench seat in his crown vic.

The night shift PD here is fun. Im pretty sure they're able to pick the sound of my truck out from many, now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2014)

slip said:


> We had the Officer that needed a booster seat and the Officer that needed a bench seat in his crown vic.
> 
> The night shift PD here is fun. Im pretty sure they're able to pick the sound of my truck out from many, now.





Local PD?


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Local PD?



Yup


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2014)

slip said:


> We had the Officer that needed a booster seat and the Officer that needed a bench seat in his crown vic.
> 
> The night shift PD here is fun. Im pretty sure they're able to pick the sound of my truck out from many, now.





You still driving the Blazer ??


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2014)

Afternoon youngins, getting ready for an ice storm here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, getting ready for an ice storm here.



Getting my tan on here. 72ish. Radio on, TV on outside.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, getting ready for an ice storm here.




Betta buckle up law dawg !! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting my tan on here. 72ish. Radio on, TV on outside.



Pics, or it ain't happenin . . .


----------



## Crickett (Mar 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting my tan on here. 72ish. Radio on, TV on outside.



 Kiddos have been outside all day! We've been outside working on the other chicken coop.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betta buckle up law dawg !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, here ya go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Kiddos have been outside all day! We've been outside working on the other chicken coop.




Hiya Kwisty !!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, here ya go.





Ya idjit, you blowed up the page !! No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, here ya go.



That will be enough bout pretty weather today. It is getting worse here by the hour.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2014)

Just sittin here dreadin flyin up to a deep freeze for the next few days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, here ya go.





Hey, I can see my cheekun beak peakin 'round behind the lawnmower  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2014)

Catch yall later on....sometime Wednesday afternoon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey, I can see my cheekun beak peakin 'round behind the lawnmower  . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Catch yall later on....sometime Wednesday afternoon!


Safe travels Jeff fa fa. Looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still driving the Blazer ??



Heck nah
Been driving a Dodge 1500 for a while now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2014)

slip said:


> Heck nah
> Been driving a Dodge 1500 for a while now.





Oh, I'm so sorry . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


>



Oh lawd, M6 done found his way out of the sports forum.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep.



Let me go tell KYDawg he's got his first assignment.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Let me go tell KYDawg he's got his first assignment.



 Time to hit the fishing forum.


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry . .




My only complaint on it so far is fuel mileage. It cost more to feed that thing then my self.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2014)

slip said:


> My only complaint on it so far is fuel mileage. It cost more to feed that thing then my self.



Is it a HEMI?


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Is it a HEMI?



Nah, V8 Magnum.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2014)

Happy happy Moanday


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2014)

Mernin!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 3, 2014)

Good Morning to you early risers.

Been waiting for about an hour for this dang white screen to disappear.  Gobblin, I see that you woke up before the white screen descended this morning.  

Since the white screen of death was on my screen this morning, I was forced to watch the coverage of the Oscars from last night and to see who did what to whom, who fell down on the red carpet, whose dress malfunctioned again, and who dissed who in their interviews etc.  Personally, I don't give a rat's patootie about the Oscars, Emmys, and any other program praising the actors and actresses of television and film etc.

Just give me my daily dose of GON anytime after 4 AM each day !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

morning folks.
Tired lil white boy here.  Ceiling done, carpet and padding removed. walls mudded and completely sanded. 
Not to brag but the ceiling turned out pretty good considering iv never done it before.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

Morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

perfect timing mud..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> perfect timing mud..



Got the wife out buying groc. after working the last 3 nights.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got the wife out buying groc. after working the last 3 nights.



 mines coming to Tifton today, gotta spend a whole hours with her


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

for anyone who isnt counting.... 5 mo days...


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2014)

hay.....goot morning ery body


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> for anyone who isnt counting.... 5 mo days...



You weighing in?


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2014)

Just read back some.....KyDawg is a moderator?......is he giving up racin chickens?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> Just read back some.....KyDawg is a moderator?......is he giving up racin chickens?



skeery aint it


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mines coming to Tifton today, gotta spend a whole hours with her


Sorry



rydert said:


> hay.....goot morning ery body


How was the fishing



blood on the ground said:


> You weighing in?


Mornin


rydert said:


> Just read back some.....KyDawg is a moderator?......is he giving up racin chickens?



I hope with his mod job he dont neglect his chickens, cows, goats, emus, coyotes, ducks and that poor horse.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry
> 
> How was the fishing
> 
> ...



Morning muddy buddy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



Good Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.   Not long now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



What ever!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.   Not long now.





blood on the ground said:


> What ever!


No No: 

Did you see your chair in the pic on the last page
H22 loves that thang.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

_*COUNT DOWN TIME!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks like the eagle gots some sleet/snow on her this mornin.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

Ooopppsss, Mornin ya'll!!!!!!
VERY productive weekend..... I'm sore as all get out, but the chicken pen is now on the way to being a storage shelter!  Gotta get the shop cleaned up & organized........... Mud, you wanna come by & take notes???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> _*COUNT DOWN TIME!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ooopppsss, Mornin ya'll!!!!!!
> VERY productive weekend..... I'm sore as all get out, but the chicken pen is now on the way to being a storage shelter!  Gotta get the shop cleaned up & organized........... Mud, you wanna come by & take notes???



Wont do no good, its on my list but way down there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ooopppsss, Mornin ya'll!!!!!!
> VERY productive weekend..... I'm sore as all get out, but the chicken pen is now on the way to being a storage shelter!  Gotta get the shop cleaned up & organized........... Mud, you wanna come by & take notes???



Oh and good morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

GON is acting the fool


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Oh and good morning


good Mornin!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> GON is acting the fool


Mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

someone sent me a pick from KyD's farm


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

shooting at the local Wal Mart!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> GON is acting the fool



Tell me bout it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone sent me a pick from KyD's farm





Keebs said:


> shooting at the local Wal Mart!


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> How was the fishing



caught 38
Bonito
Blackfin Tuna

1) 5'-0" shark...foul hooked


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

LMS going back... hope she dont have the prego diabetical


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs, any reports of anyone hurt?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> caught 38
> Bonito
> Blackfin Tuna
> 
> 1) 5'-0" shark...foul hooked





How big was the tuna


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS going back... hope she dont have the prego diabetical


'ing she doesn't, but it is manageable.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> caught 38
> Bonito
> Blackfin Tuna
> 
> 1) 5'-0" shark...foul hooked






havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS going back... hope she dont have the prego diabetical


English please


mrs. hornet22 said:


> How big was the tuna



Yeah, pics too, two, to


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 'ing she doesn't, but it is manageable.



  said everything was fine.  Kinda had me concerned about it.  The diabetical runs in her family


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> said everything was fine.  Kinda had me concerned about it.  The diabetical runs in her family


 good news!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> said everything was fine.  Kinda had me concerned about it.  The diabetical runs in her family


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh, on the way home Friday I looked behind me and seen a red car.  After further inspection I realized their hood wasnt latched all the way.  They passed me and i was running 80ish. Dont kow how far they made it but I doubt they reached their destination.  

ON a happier note.. I passed a black Pruis like a boss


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> said everything was fine.  Kinda had me concerned about it.  The diabetical runs in her family



Good news, good news , good news in my best Sherriff Rosco Peko Train voice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

mud, what was wrong with the truck?  Also noticed them aint boggers on the back?  How are we gonna play in it this weekend w/o the boggers?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

1st version of shooting at walmart:
ex sheriff's dep. shot his ex wife over her driving his car......... and he is still on the loose...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 1st version of shooting at walmart:
> ex sheriff's dep. shot his ex wife over her driving his car......... and he is still on the loose...........



Next rumor you hear.  He was in a massive gun fight.  Took 5 people hostage and shot himself on accident.  More at 11..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Next rumor you hear.  He was in a massive gun fight.  Took 5 people hostage and shot himself on accident.  More at 11..


http://www.walb.com/story/24869602/woman-shot-in-fitzgerald


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

HEY KEEBS.

Guess what H22 cooked for me last night




FRIED CHEEKUN GIZZARDS!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HEY KEEBS.
> 
> Guess what H22 cooked for me last night
> 
> ...


 You lucky thing you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, what was wrong with the truck?  Also noticed them aint boggers on the back?  How are we gonna play in it this weekend w/o the boggers?



Charging batteries ,checking fluids, getting ready for Elko in April, going to run paddles one time and see how it goes.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2014)

Morning youngins, it is a regular winter wonderland here. If you call an inch of ice covered by 3 inches of snow a wonderland.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, it is a regular winter wonderland here. If you call an inch of ice covered by 3 inches of snow a wonderland.



  KyD be here..


RUN!!!




Howdy Charlie.. Grats on the Promotion.... I think...


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2014)

Monday ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2014)

slip said:


> Monday ...






I'm off today and tomorrow !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

skettti for lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> skettti for lunch



Me too,to,two,2 tu-tu


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> skettti for lunch


Captain D's


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, it is a regular winter wonderland here. If you call an inch of ice covered by 3 inches of snow a wonderland.


Hey Ky


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?



Bam, this just in, Leroy is grillin steaks at Keebsmudfest


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> captain d's
> 
> hey ky
> 
> ...



whoa  wait what???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whoa  wait what???



You said thats the only thing you can grill So  i like mine med. well. Thanks pal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whoa  wait what???



Whered ya go?????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

Leroy, oh Captain??????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You said thats the only thing you can grill So  i like mine med. well. Thanks pal.



  mud be overcooking his steak


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2014)

medium rare for me..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud be overcooking his steak



You dont eat yours raw do ya?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> medium rare for me..............



Youll get worms.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm off today and tomorrow !!!



Im off for who knows how long after the 14th since I put in my two weeks notice the other day. But not sure if I should  or .

Im "good" for a while if I struggle to find another job, but still don't like not having one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> medium rare for me..............


x2


mudracing101 said:


> You dont eat yours raw do ya?





mudracing101 said:


> Youll get worms.


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How big was the tuna



32lbs on the tuna



mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, pics too, two, to



sorry, I can't post the pics....they have people's faces in them other than mine....


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Youll get worms.



already got em........strang gave them to,too,two,2, II, tu-tu me...................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> 32lbs on the tuna
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I can't post the pics....they have people's faces in them other than mine....





rydert said:


> already got em........strang gave them to,too,two,2, II, tu-tu me...................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

mud be stawking me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2014)

outta likker . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> outta likker . .



you should open up a likker store that delivers


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> outta likker . .



  How does that happen.


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How does that happen.



poor planning...................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

slip said:


> Im off for who knows how long after the 14th since I put in my two weeks notice the other day. But not sure if I should  or .
> 
> Im "good" for a while if I struggle to find another job, but still don't like not having one.


had enough, huh?


rydert said:


> sorry, I can't post the pics....they have people's faces in them other than mine....


 photo shop is yo frwiend!


Hooked On Quack said:


> outta likker . .


manpoint deductions!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> How does that happen.


I know, really!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should open up a likker store that delivers




Been seriously thinking about opening a likker store for quite sometime, there's not, but 2, and they're both dumps.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> How does that happen.





HA, found a pint in my travel bag !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> already got em........strang gave them to,too,two,2, II, tu-tu me...................





havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud be stawking me


Was going to do a drive by but there was a witness



Hooked On Quack said:


> Been seriously thinking about opening a likker store for quite sometime, there's not, but 2, and they're both dumps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been seriously thinking about opening a likker store for quite sometime, there's not, but 2, and they're both dumps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my boy!


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> had enough, huh?



That, with personal and family reasons. 

I felt even better about my choice after I gave my manager my two weeks, and for the rest of the night every time he walked past me he'd cut me down for it. But I expected it, their style of management is the slam-door and in-your-face kind. 

Pretty bad when you've come to expect a fight every once in a while in a store like that.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

slip said:


> That, with personal and family reasons.
> 
> I felt even better about my choice after I gave my manager my two weeks, and for the rest of the night every time he walked past me he'd cut me down for it. But I expected it, their style of management is the slam-door and in-your-face kind.
> 
> Pretty bad when you've come to expect a fight every once in a while in a store like that.


 that's bad........ I hope you find something to your liking and soon!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 3, 2014)

i wish that sun would come back out, i have a monster child that wants to go outside, but its wet and raining!!!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i wish that sun would come back out, i have a monster child that wants to go outside, but its wet and raining!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


according to the radar it shouldn't last much longer.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> according to the radar it shouldn't last much longer.



but itll still be wet..... trying to get him to take a nap, but he thinks his bed is a trampoline.....


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> but itll still be wet..... trying to get him to take a nap, but he thinks his bed is a trampoline.....
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


me & you used to play in the rain....... granted, you were a little bit older.......... water won't hurt him!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i wish that sun would come back out, i have a monster child that wants to go outside, but its wet and raining!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_



I like the new avatar. You look like my niece BTW! 



Keebs said:


> according to the radar it shouldn't last much longer.




Sun finally came out here but it's bad windy


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> but itll still be wet..... trying to get him to take a nap, but he thinks his bed is a trampoline.....
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_



 My daughter use to take her naps on the 4 wheeler while we were riding down the dirt roads & trails at hunting camp.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2014)

Need to go check on my cows, but got a tree down on the access road. The cows need to clean that up if they want me to feed them.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Need to go check on my cows, but got a tree down on the access road. The cows need to clean that up if they want me to feed them.


you don't have any mod power buttons to help you with that? sheesh, they done gipped you, Charlie!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you don't have any mod power buttons to help you with that? sheesh, they done gipped you, Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you don't have any mod power buttons to help you with that? sheesh, they done gipped you, Charlie!



I think they have them, but they wont reach this far.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> me & you used to play in the rain....... granted, you were a little bit older.......... water won't hurt him!



i know but hes.sick or getting sick, hes got a runny nose



_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> me & you used to play in the rain....... granted, you were a little bit older.......... water won't hurt him!



i know but hes.sick or getting sick, hes got a runny nose



_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Need to go check on my cows, but got a tree down on the access road. The cows need to clean that up if they want me to feed them.



if the cows won't do it.........you could always get the goats to,too,two,2,II, tu-tu


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I think they have them, but they wont reach this far.


 give'em your southjawja address, then re-route it to KY....... yeah, that'll work!


lilD1188 said:


> i know but hes.sick or getting sick, hes got a runny nose
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_





lilD1188 said:


> i know but hes.sick or getting sick, hes got a runny nose
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


uummm, ok................


rydert said:


> if the cows won't do it.........you could always get the goats to,too,two,2,II, tu-tu


 great idea!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 3, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> My daughter use to take her naps on the 4 wheeler while we were riding down the dirt roads & trails at hunting camp.



i want a 4wheeler or golf cart just for that reason, cheaper than drivin the truck all around


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i know but hes.sick or getting sick, hes got a runny nose
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_





lilD1188 said:


> i know but hes.sick or getting sick, hes got a runny nose
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_




Is there an echo in here? 



Keebs said:


> uummm, ok................







lilD1188 said:


> i want a 4wheeler or golf cart just for that reason, cheaper than drivin the truck all around
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_



We still have one of the 4 wheelers she used to sleep on. It's hers now. Her grandpa gave it to her.


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Need to go check on my cows, but got a tree down on the access road. The cows need to clean that up if they want me to feed them.



oh......and Happy Birthday


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 3, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> I like the new avatar. You look like my niece BTW!
> 
> Sun finally came out here but it's bad windy



thanks!

suns out and wind is pickin up!


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey all


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i know but hes.sick or getting sick, hes got a runny nose
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


Water dont make ya sick You got that party post poned till Sunday afternoon yet??



rydert said:


> if the cows won't do it.........you could always get the goats to,too,two,2,II, tu-tu


He could hook up that horse



lilD1188 said:


> i want a 4wheeler or golf cart just for that reason, cheaper than drivin the truck all around
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


You aint priced four wheelers have ya



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey all



Hey.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 3, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Is there an echo in here?
> 
> ...



this dumdum phone does that every now and then for some reason


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

Captain Fruit Loop?


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2014)

you good.......PM sent


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

Where is scooter pooter today??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs you ready?? Looks like most done snuck out on us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you ready?? Looks like most done snuck out on us.



some snuck in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> some snuck in.



Kinda quiet in here today.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 3, 2014)

hello















bye-bye
























toot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

It went and took 3 naps


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you ready?? Looks like most done snuck out on us.





gobbleinwoods said:


> some snuck in.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> It went and took 3 naps



Bye Folks!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Water dont make ya sick You got that party post poned till Sunday afternoon yet??
> 
> ...



yea but when hes already sick it can make him worse, and nope its still sat 2/4 

yeaaa i know 4wheelers are high but gas for them are cheaper than the truck.


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Keebs, you know where I live. Look at what we had in our yard Sunday morning... I pair of Woodies. 
Reckon they saw the mounts in the man cave and felt at home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2014)

Well it feels like winter returned after that nice spring weekend.  Hoping a little warmth in the belly makes the morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning children!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning children!



mornin' botg 

I see no stars and it sure is breezy IMBY.  How is it on the roof?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning folks.   Just a few more days now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it feels like winter returned after that nice spring weekend.  Hoping a little warmth in the belly makes the morning





blood on the ground said:


> Morning children!





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.   Just a few more days now.



Morning y'all. To the rest of ya, Get up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 I ran off this morning and forgot my sausage bisquits at the house


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning folks.  
Felt like poop yesterday.  Took a shot of likker before bed.  Feel like poop today...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> Felt like poop yesterday.  Took a shot of likker before bed.  Feel like poop today...



Uh oh, dont be sick Hfh.No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, dont be sick Hfh.No No:



Nah, just tired and lack of sleep.  No sickness here... i hope


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' botg
> 
> I see no stars and it sure is breezy IMBY.  How is it on the roof?



Not sure, pulled another all nighter at the plastic factory... Thank God nothing broke up on the roof!!! To cold and wet out for me to be turning wrenches up there!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nah, just tired and lack of sleep.  No sickness here... i hope



Oh, well better get some sleep , aint good for ya.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. To the rest of ya, Get up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I ran off this morning and forgot my sausage bisquits at the house



Aahhh to much salt in the sausage and to many carbs in the biscuit... Eat a can of tuna!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh, well better get some sleep , aint good for ya.



I know.  Trust me, I WISH I could sleep better and longer..  Be dead tired untill I hit the bed.  Then my mind goes 90 to nothing


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Aahhh to much salt in the sausage and to many carbs in the biscuit... Eat a can of tuna!


Pack of crackeers


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know.  Trust me, I WISH I could sleep better and longer..  Be dead tired untill I hit the bed.  Then my mind goes 90 to nothing



I have some nights like that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

where be everyone?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

computer going all  on me this morning........... and I gotta dash, dentist appt. here in a few..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> computer going all  on me this morning........... and I gotta dash, dentist appt. here in a few..............



Hey, Bye.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2014)

mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs done did a fly bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh, looks like the rain will be out by Friday.. yippy and stuff


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, Bye.


that's all I get?!?!?!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


 saw your pic of the ducks.........  for sure!  Did you check on what you were gonna check on?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs done did a fly bye


 sortakinda..........


mudracing101 said:


>


^^^^


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, looks like the rain will be out by Friday.. yippy and stuff


you have GOT to get some sleep between now & this weekend!
ok, gotta go!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you have GOT to get some sleep between now & this weekend!
> ok, gotta go!



Look back again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you have GOT to get some sleep between now & this weekend!
> ok, gotta go!



I got to run out too, later y'all.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 4, 2014)

Mornin y'all! Gotta go pick up my daughter's x-rays today. 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, you know where I live. Look at what we had in our yard Sunday morning... I pair of Woodies.
> Reckon they saw the mounts in the man cave and felt at home.



 but I think they was tauntin' y'all!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

errbody done lefteded....

Howdy Crickett


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

high...........


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2014)

haaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

hey redirte and martin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Look back again.


don't count.............


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Gotta go pick up my daughter's x-rays today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'ing it's good news!


rydert said:


> high...........


low............


stringmusic said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaay


yo!
ok, off to  I go............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

quiet in here


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quiet in here



spooky...............



PM sent


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quiet in here


ssshhhh, some are napping & some are trying to work......


rydert said:


> spooky...............
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent


Thanks, pm answered & returned!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm back, just in time to lock up and go eat lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

been busy this morning...
  the rest of yall should have covered my slack
 now tighten up


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> been busy this morning...
> the rest of yall should have covered my slack
> now tighten up



You tell them, i'v gotta go.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back, just in time to lock up and go eat lunch.


me too, sorta.......... lunch call:
left ova grilled lemon peppa cheekun, corn casserole, pasta salad & reg. salad............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> been busy this morning...
> the rest of yall should have covered my slack
> now tighten up


keep on with that whip & I'm gonna bring my "Michone Sword" this weekend!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oooppsss......


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

gortons salmon and wild rice...

Keebs you gotta catch me first


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Mar 4, 2014)

Where is everyone today?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> Hello


Hi........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> gortons salmon and wild rice...
> 
> Keebs you gotta catch me first


pppfffttt, like that worries me..........


BRAVO 6 said:


> Where is everyone today?


actually having to work for a change.......... bummer........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hi........
> 
> pppfffttt, like that worries me..........
> 
> actually having to work for a change.......... bummer........



Dont let my short legs fool ya.  I can scat for a little person


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont let my short legs fool ya.  I can scat for a little person


*I* don't chase nobody!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> *I* don't chase nobody!



  I be safe..

hey, wait a minute....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2014)

Afternoon youngins. Still got snow and ice everywhere.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be safe..
> 
> hey, wait a minute....


 yeah, keep thinking that..............


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Still got snow and ice everywhere.


Hiya Moddawg!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Still got snow and ice everywhere.



Afternoon Charlie!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Moddawg!



Wait what???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Still got snow and ice everywhere.



 The "ban" button is frozen..

Morning KyD


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> Where is everyone today?


I'm back.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont let my short legs fool ya.  I can scat for a little person





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Still got snow and ice everywhere.


Hey Bossman, 


Nitram4891 said:


> Afternoon Charlie!



Where ya been Strang?



Wife made some Gumbo, had some Adouille Sausage and shrimp, ... whew set me on fire. I think Jeffro would of been proud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gonna regret dat later


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You gonna regret dat later



Yeah, i know. It was sure good going down.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey Mud I sampled the goods last night. I like the first one.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wait what???


Martin!!!!!! yeah, you need to catch up to speed, son!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Wife made some Gumbo, had some Adouille Sausage and shrimp, ... whew set me on fire. I think Jeffro would of been proud.





Hooked On Quack said:


>


 Why?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>





KyDawg said:


> Hey Mud I sampled the goods last night. I like the first one.



Afternoon Boss.


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

that was weird...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Martin!!!!!! yeah, you need to catch up to speed, son!
> 
> 
> 
> Why?



He gots some likker, silly


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mud I sampled the goods last night. I like the first one.



Happy Birthday KyMODDawg+ 

Tell some of the chickens and all of the goats I said hello!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> that was weird...............



odd even.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> odd even.....



Might wanna wish Lauren a Happy Fat Tuesday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might wanna wish Lauren a Happy Fat Tuesday.




I dont get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont get it



It's OK lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might wanna wish Lauren a Happy Fat Tuesday.



be right back..........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gots some likker, silly


that's right, I done forgot!
Have you??? Did you do some snoopin for me?!?!?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Birthday KyMODDawg+
> 
> Tell some of the chickens and all of the goats I said hello!



If I had any they would be stuck to the ground. And it aint my Birfday.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2014)

HFG got a job but he lives under a bridge.... I think somebody is telling a story.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2014)

I sent you the new J Beva tape for your burfday KyDawg, hope you like it!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's right, I done forgot!
> Have you??? Did you do some snoopin for me?!?!?


writing myself a note now. 



KyDawg said:


> If I had any they would be stuck to the ground. And it aint my Birfday.



Happy Birthday Boss


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

KyD, you dne aged well for a man with so many brthdays.  Whats your secret?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> HFG got a job but he lives under a bridge.... I think somebody is telling a story.



Maybe Imma bridge inspector?


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

Happy birthday KyDawgmod

Hope it's a good un!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

last post........lock it down


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> be right back..........


That's betta. 


stringmusic said:


> I sent you the new J Beva tape for your burfday KyDawg, hope you like it!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2014)

Doing taxes . . . Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> writing myself a note now.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Doing taxes . . . Grrrrrrrrrr


 done got mine back...........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

I gotz my taxes done already.......just waiting until 4/15 to mail them the stoopid check


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I gotz my taxes done already.......just waiting until 4/15 to mail them the stoopid check



this


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

What are these taxs you all speak of?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doing taxes . . . Grrrrrrrrrr



Me too, the wife has  layed the tax folder on my computer for a month. I finally got the hint. I had just soon have a root canal.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2014)

e-filin peeps taxes


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2014)

H_f_b_i


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mud I sampled the goods last night. I like the first one.


Good , just let me know which one is the best when youre through.



rydert said:


> that was weird...............


Really weird



hdm03 said:


> odd even.....


Really odd


Keebs said:


> that's right, I done forgot!
> Have you??? Did you do some snoopin for me?!?!?


Y'all women always snoopin



stringmusic said:


> I sent you the new J Beva tape for your burfday KyDawg, hope you like it!!!


I think  a birthday cake shaped like a farm with chickens and cows and a Horse would cheer him up.


Keebs said:


> done got mine back...........


Aint even done mine yet


mrs. hornet22 said:


> e-filin peeps taxes



Guess i'll do mine after the get together so i wont  be in a bad mood.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I sent you the new J Beva tape for your burfday KyDawg, hope you like it!!!



I wont be able to sleep until it gets here.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I wont be able to sleep until it gets here.



KyDawg when he hears da new Beva tape---------->


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2014)

You should probably get some sleep though, 5-7 business days for delivery.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

That's an awesome birthday gift Strang!!!  KyDawg will be dancin' nekkid with his goats and cows!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

about done with this


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2014)

crap


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2014)

pie


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey y'all, just bought a new car, what do y'all think?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> crap





stringmusic said:


> pie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?










Hooked On Quack said:


> crap





stringmusic said:


> pie


sign


mattech said:


> Hey y'all, just bought a new car, what do y'all think?


You get that wiff yo tax refund


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey y'all, just bought a new car, what do y'all think?



That's a nice GMC you got there!  Congrats!


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sign
> 
> You get that wiff yo tax refund




Na, just had some spare change in my coin tray.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey y'all, just bought a new car, what do y'all think?



think your trying to overcompensate for something


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That's a nice GMC you got there!  Congrats!



Its a lotus, you know like the type of cricket.


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> think your trying to overcompensate for something



What do ya mean Lil fella?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?


Yeah, i know


hdm03 said:


> That's a nice GMC you got there!  Congrats!






Keebs doing some snooping, i think she done found out my real identity, idendit....she knows who i am


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> think your trying to overcompensate for something



like what lil feller?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> What do ya mean Lil fella?





hdm03 said:


> like what lil feller?



maybe mattech be really really really ugly and needs a new way to pick up chicks?


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> What do ya mean Lil fella?





hdm03 said:


> like what lil feller?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey y'all, just bought a new car, what do y'all think?



What were you doin' ridin' around in Jackson? Ever'body that drives them types of cars rides around in Barnesville and Forsyth.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



Pie, you know, 3.14 and all that


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, i know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who told you that??????


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey y'all, just bought a new car, what do y'all think?



You going to see Patsy Cline?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You going to see Patsy Cline?



That should be kind of a neat concert


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Pie, you know, 3.14 and all that



I was right and I didn't get no credit at all. I don't have a pie sign on y keyboard.


                                                                            ~
I guess I coulda done   ll  


OUT.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

i don't get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was right and I didn't get no credit at all. I don't have a pie sign on y keyboard.
> 
> 
> ~
> ...



It didn't work.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

i really don't get it now


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2014)

Boo....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2014)

I might could crawl in that lil car, purty sho I'd have to roll out.


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> What were you doin' ridin' around in Jackson? Ever'body that drives them types of cars rides around in Barnesville and Forsyth.



That was forsyth, see the rose theater sign in the background, I was at the patsy Kline concert.


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

who is Patsy kline?.....any kin to calvin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

yall done gave me a head ache...


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

work2hunt should be around befo too,to,two,2,II,tu-tu long........



last post


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Mar 4, 2014)

I need sunshine and warmer temps


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> That was forsyth, see the rose theater sign in the background, I was at the patsy Kline concert.


Then you was already in da right place for cruisin' 


rydert said:


> who is Patsy kline?.....any kin to calvin?



that made me giggle out loud.



Seriously though, it's Mr. and Mrs. Klines daughter.


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok, I just can't lie any more, I didnt really buy that car. Do you guys and gals think you can still be my friend.


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok, now that my conscious is clear, lock er down!


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> Ok, I just can't lie any more, I didnt really buy that car. Do you guys and gals think you can still be my friend.



i'll still be yo friend.....let's go over to strang's house and make a sammich......I know where the key is


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> Ok, I just can't lie any more, I didnt really buy that car. Do you guys and gals think you can still be my friend.



  cant allow myself to be friends with fibbers.  mattech-


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'll still be yo friend.....let's go over to strang's house and make a sammich......I know where the key is



Don't need a key, he don't lock his door. I know where he hides the mayonase though.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> cant allow myself to be friends with fibbers.  mattech-



I understand, but I will prove myself to you.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

strongly worded PM sent to mattech


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

Strang, I sent you a p.m. via text!


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> strongly worded PM sent to mattech



Thank you, my apologies.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> strongly worded PM sent to mattech



send 1 for me too


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> send 1 for me too



I did; i used a lot CAPS and several of these !!!!!!!


He'll think again before lying to us


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

i sent a text via PM and then replied with an email


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I did; i used a lot CAPS and several of these !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> He'll think again before lying to us



HDM03 done told us the secret to sending the proper tone of anger via Pm..  Da secret is out


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> strongly worded PM sent to mattech





havin_fun_huntin said:


> send 1 for me too


Okey dokey


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quitting time!


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i sent a text via PM and then replied with an email



I prefer an email via p.m CC'd with a text.


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm send every one strongly worded PMS


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

Make sure to not bcc: it goes directly to my spam folder.


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm send every one strongly worded PMS



So does my wife.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

where kyMODdawg?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

shut this one down


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

last post


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

this is it


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2014)

done


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

idjits..........

lock it


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

Lock er down request sent via p.m.


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

this on'es done......

last post to lock it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2014)

My FB account has been hacked, I AM NOT a transvestite.


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My FB account has been hacked, I AM NOT a transvestite.



I've lied enough for the both of us today.


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My FB account has been hacked, I AM NOT a transvestite.





mattech said:


> I've lied enough for the both of us today.



oh my...........


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 4, 2014)

Self moderation folks, Kymodawg is reading the manual again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2014)

derthole



ModDawg done fell asleep again.


----------

